# Keldeo vs Eifie: The Wrath of Khan



## JackPK

[size=+2]*Keldeo vs Eifie II*[/size]



Spoiler: Arena



*Format:* 3v3 single, Battle Arena-style
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* A week or something, whatever
*Damage Cap:* 40% unless Keldeo and Eifie would prefer something else
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs and whatever else Keldeo and Eifie would like

*Outside the Crystal Battle Tower*
How— how dare these battle facilities host wonderful, mastery-filled battles without anybody telling the proprietors of the original battle facility, the one, the only Battle Tower (Generation II)?!? (Yeah, we’ve gotta work on improving the name.) Offended by this clear oversight, the owners of the Battle Tower have hastily put together a slapdash battle format to attract Trainers to their historically significant site. But since they mostly got the rules through hearsay from Unova, which held a kind of warped version of the original, this may not be the most authentic mastery-themed battle…

As is typical of this style of battle, it features three bouts of three rounds each, with the winner of each bout determined by the sum of the Pokemon's remaining health and energy. For example, a Pokemon that ended a round with 50 health and 50 energy, for a sum of 100, would win against one with 70 health and 20 energy, which sum to 90. The winner of the entire battle is based on the total of each trainer's sums, with a draw if there's a complete tie.

The battle will be held on the cobblestone path leading from the beaches of Route 40 up to the entrance to the Battle Tower itself. Now, the proprietors are well aware of the destructive reputation of Asberian Trainers, so we’re not actually allowed inside — but we can have a great battle out here in the open, right? There are plenty of trees flanking the battlefield, a huge sandy beach, and the ocean will provide all your water-resource needs. It’s perfect!

What’s not perfect, though, are the masteries. The Battle Tower owners seem to have gotten the names of the masteries — which they’re calling _Crysteries_, get it, since the tower is made out of crystal — through a telephone-game kind of grapevine, so they really only barely resemble those officially used by Korrina. If a Pokemon fulfills a Crystery more than its opponent does, 10 points are added to its health + energy score, with +5 to both scores if they tie.

The Crysteries are as follows:

For bout one:
*Moving Faster:* Awarded to the Pokemon that used the hastiest moves. This is calculated by adding the Pokemon’s number of modified Speed stages to the sum of the priorities of the moves it used. (So, for instance, a Pokemon that used Agility [+2 Speed], Protect [+4 priority] and Quick Attack [+1 priority] would have a score of +7.)
*Going Mental:* Awarded to the Pokemon that hurt itself in its confusion for the most total damage.
*Skill at Striking:* Awarded to the Pokemon that successfully landed the most hits on the opponent. (Multi-hit moves count for as many hits as they land.)

For bout two:
*Efficacy Dispeller:* Awarded to the Pokemon that avoided or blocked the most super-effective attacks.
*Setpiece Special:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often used a Fastball Special with pieces of the arena, its foe, or anything else it can find.
*Plagiarism Honor:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often used a move its foe had already used.

For bout three:
*Advocate:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often healed its foe of a status condition.
*Owner’s Frenemy:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often disobeyed its owner’s commands. (Any instance of not using a commanded order counts toward this Crystery — for instance, being fully paralyzed or fully confused; being asleep when the owner didn’t command any conditionals for sleep; being Taunted when the owner didn’t command any damaging conditional options; etc.)
*Delicious Hors d’Oeuvres:* Awarded to the Pokemon that ate the most things.



*Keldeo's active squad*

 *Shay* the shiny male Rampardos <Mold Breaker> @ Zoom Lens
 *Viola, Disciple of Lirrin* the female Happiny <Serene Grace> @ Oval Stone
 *Buona Benigni Jr. of Conte* the female Wormadam (Sandy Cloak) <Anticipation> @ Hard Stone
 *Super Smile Tommy* the female Wooper <Water Absorb> @ Weakness Policy
 *M. H. Milky Way of Boo Foo Woo* the male Castform <Forecast> @ Wise Glasses
 *Lover Man, ¡Olé! ¡Olé!* the shiny male Piloswine <Oblivious> @ Lucky Egg
 *Moominpapa Vodkazot Jr.* the shiny genderless Unown (!) <Levitate> @ Choice Specs
 *Lily* the female Ekans <Shed Skin> @ Lucky Egg
 *Kaley* the female Charmander <Solar Power> @ Sun Stone
 *Dias, Disciple of Myrreth* the male Ralts <Synchronize> @ Lucky Egg


*Eifie's active squad*

 *Plumtallica Fanseed* the female Skiploom <Chlorophyll> @ Red Card
 *Metallica Siradhanboy* the male Natu <Early Bird> @ Mental Herb
 *Jo-Ni TiMF Travler of Dears* the female Luvdisc <Hydration> @ Polka-Dot Bow
 *metopping fanpercentage* the shiny male Paras <Dry Skin> @ Weakness Policy
 *Shih-Mf* the female Zorua <Illusion> @ Black Glasses
 *Tribal Coyote of Grand SlaMF* the male Anorith <Battle Armor> @ Lucky Egg
 *Buckwheatallica Fanboy* the male Skiddo <Sap Sipper> @ Leftovers
 *Super Smile ToMFto* the female Darumaka <Hustle> @ Zoom Lens
 *Super Smile ToMFstoMF* the female Totodile <Sheer Force> @ Lucky Egg
 *Udon* the female Slowpoke <Oblivious> @ Kee Berry


Keldeo sends out
Eifie sends out and commands
Keldeo commands
I ref
Butterfree gets around to integrating shininess in the forum's sprite interface


----------



## Keldeo

Let's do it, *Lover Man!*!


----------



## Eifie

Hah! I see your plan to go mental, and raise you one *Super Smile ToMFstoMF*! Time for the Toph-stomping of your life, Lover Man!

Hey, so I have a funny idea! If he starts Thrashing, you're going to *Counter* it the next action! And if his thrashing about doesn't end there, you're going to *Counter* it again! You should know what a real Thrash looks like, I hope, since you learn it too. Otherwise, uh, maybe spam *Waterfall* because lmao I'm such a jerk. It's our only chance of beating a Piloswine, okay? Piloswine is nigh unbeatable!

If you're unable to hit him (barring Substitutes) or use the attack you're supposed to use *Dragon Dance*. Also do so on the third action if you've successfully hit with a damaging move on both of the previous actions. I have a conditional left, so uh, if he has a Reflect up on the first action, use *Scald* instead of Waterfall.

Also, if he's preparing an Avalanche, you should have the time to *Counter* it since it takes so long to prepare.

To victory deMFeat!

*Waterfall / Scald / Dragon Dance~ Waterfall / Counter / Dragon Dance ~ Waterfall / Counter / Dragon Dance*

oh yeah, pls to drop the Lucky Egg straight away. you don't even get points for eating it here, how sad


----------



## Keldeo

Okay, I'm too lazy to do the calcs but I think this works out decently. Let's start with an Icicle Spear *Adorable Cannon*. If it hit three or fewer times, do it again; otherwise, *Endure* to net those tasty Moving Faster points. End with a delayed *Endeavor*.

*Lover Man: ADORABLE CANNON (drop item) ~ ADORABLE CANNON / Endure ~ Endeavor*

edit: Also, drop your egg as soon as possible too! I'll be picking them up.

*Keldeo: get eggs ~ hold eggs awkwardly x2*


----------



## JackPK

*[size=+2]Keldeo vs Eifie II: Round One[/size]*



Spoiler: Arena



*Format:* 3v3 single, Battle Arena-style
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* A week or something, whatever
*Damage Cap:* 40% unless Keldeo and Eifie would prefer something else
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs and whatever else Keldeo and Eifie would like

*Outside the Crystal Battle Tower*
How— how dare these battle facilities host wonderful, mastery-filled battles without anybody telling the proprietors of the original battle facility, the one, the only Battle Tower (Generation II)?!? (Yeah, we’ve gotta work on improving the name.) Offended by this clear oversight, the owners of the Battle Tower have hastily put together a slapdash battle format to attract Trainers to their historically significant site. But since they mostly got the rules through hearsay from Unova, which held a kind of warped version of the original, this may not be the most authentic mastery-themed battle…

As is typical of this style of battle, it features three bouts of three rounds each, with the winner of each bout determined by the sum of the Pokemon's remaining health and energy. For example, a Pokemon that ended a round with 50 health and 50 energy, for a sum of 100, would win against one with 70 health and 20 energy, which sum to 90. The winner of the entire battle is based on the total of each trainer's sums, with a draw if there's a complete tie.

The battle will be held on the cobblestone path leading from the beaches of Route 40 up to the entrance to the Battle Tower itself. Now, the proprietors are well aware of the destructive reputation of Asberian Trainers, so we’re not actually allowed inside — but we can have a great battle out here in the open, right? There are plenty of trees flanking the battlefield, a huge sandy beach, and the ocean will provide all your water-resource needs. It’s perfect!

What’s not perfect, though, are the masteries. The Battle Tower owners seem to have gotten the names of the masteries — which they’re calling _Crysteries_, get it, since the tower is made out of crystal — through a telephone-game kind of grapevine, so they really only barely resemble those officially used by Korrina. If a Pokemon fulfills a Crystery more than its opponent does, 10 points are added to its health + energy score, with +5 to both scores if they tie.

The Crysteries are as follows:

For bout one:
*Moving Faster:* Awarded to the Pokemon that used the hastiest moves. This is calculated by adding the Pokemon’s number of modified Speed stages to the sum of the priorities of the moves it used. (So, for instance, a Pokemon that used Agility [+2 Speed], Protect [+4 priority] and Quick Attack [+1 priority] would have a score of +7.)
*Going Mental:* Awarded to the Pokemon that hurt itself in its confusion for the most total damage.
*Skill at Striking:* Awarded to the Pokemon that successfully landed the most hits on the opponent. (Multi-hit moves count for as many hits as they land.)

For bout two:
*Efficacy Dispeller:* Awarded to the Pokemon that avoided or blocked the most super-effective attacks.
*Setpiece Special:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often used a Fastball Special with pieces of the arena, its foe, or anything else it can find.
*Plagiarism Honor:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often used a move its foe had already used.

For bout three:
*Advocate:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often healed its foe of a status condition.
*Owner’s Frenemy:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often disobeyed its owner’s commands. (Any instance of not using a commanded order counts toward this Crystery — for instance, being fully paralyzed or fully confused; being asleep when the owner didn’t command any conditionals for sleep; being Taunted when the owner didn’t command any damaging conditional options; etc.)
*Delicious Hors d’Oeuvres:* Awarded to the Pokemon that ate the most things.



The old, original Battle Tower is a bit neglected nowadays, with fancy facilities like the Battle Maison and the massive Battle Frontier drawing away more Trainers. It has a certain charm, the brochures say, but of course that’s not enough to spark much tourism. So the proprietors have decided to take a page out of their rivals’ book and jump on board with one o’ them fancy, newfangled _Battle Arena_-style battles. They’re all the rage in Kalos and Unova! The Battle Tower’s owners, though, don’t really speak Kalosian or Unovan, so some of the finer details are a bit… lost. That’s unfortunate.

Also unfortunate is that the only interested parties they got were Asberian Trainers, whom everybody knows destroy _everything_. So as Keldeo and Eifie walk up the path for their rematch, the receptionist jolts out of her seat and comes to meet them, guiding them back down the path toward the gatehouse. “_Here’s_ where you can battle, right here,” she says, and the battlers shrug, because it doesn’t matter, really. _Any_where’s good for a battle!

The referee lists out the first bout’s Crysteries, and with them in mind, the battlers send out their first Pokemon. On Keldeo’s side is an eager furry pig Pokemon who’s ready for revenge after being KO’ed so viciously in the last battle, while Eifie chooses a tiny crocodile with a rare hidden ability and a wide grin.

*Team Keldeo (OOO)*

*Lover Man, ¡Olé! ¡Olé! (M) the Piloswine*
*<Oblivious>* Unaffected by Attract, Captivate and Taunt.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*███████████* 100% Health
*███████████* 100% Energy
*██████████████████████* 200% Total
*Speed:* 50
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* _ “There are no toys here, but I will still have revenge.” _
*Commands:* ADORABLE CANNON (drop item) ~ ADORABLE CANNON / Endure ~ Endeavor

*Team Eifie Elfie (OOO)*

*Super Smile ToMFstoMF (F) the Totodile*
*<Sheer Force>* Sacrifices side effects for 1.3× base power.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*███████████* 100% Health
*███████████* 100% Energy
*██████████████████████* 200% Total
*Speed:* 43
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* Chomping at the bit.
*Commands:* Waterfall / Scald / Dragon Dance~ Waterfall / Counter / Dragon Dance ~ Waterfall / Counter / Dragon Dance

As soon as the ref’s flags wave, Lover Man and Tompstomp both toss their Lucky Eggs off into the distance. “I’ll be right back!” Keldeo mutters as she runs off to the beachside where Lover Man’s landed. Meanwhile, the Piloswine is himself preparing an adorable cannon of icicles. He carefully crafts his frosty breath into the shape of a fucking howitzer, exhales a few pieces of icy buckshot into the barrel, and shuffles back behind his cannon. With a triumphant growl, he takes the pull-string in his mouth and tugs, and with a comforting “I love you,” the howitzer fires five shots in various arcs around the field. Three overshoot their mark, but two fly true and strike Tompstomp.

Well, _that_ was simply no way to make a good first impression, Tompstomp grumbles. However adorable that cannon may look to the initial observer, it’s really pure evil, she decides. So if Lover Man is going to use his frosty breath to battle, Tompstomp can show off her own aquatic powers to counter that! With that decided, Tompstomp starts trotting toward her foe, building up speed little by little. Not long before reaching the Piloswine, she lets loose a gush of water from her mouth, and with a final burst of speed she catches up to the watery bullet just as they both make impact, splashing the water everywhere as Lover Man is knocked back.

“That’s OK, just try the Adorable Cannon again!” Keldeo shouts as she sprints back up from the beach and past the battlefield toward the forest’s edge, where Tompstomp’s Lucky Egg had landed. Agreeably, Lover Man breathes another round of ammunition into his cannon (which was starting to melt, but that’s fine, it can last a little longer) and pulls the string to fire. “You’re my best friend!” a child’s voice exclaims as five more chunks of ice go flying. This time, four of them hit their mark — the last of them landing hard in Tompstomp’s mouth as she cries out in pain from the first few — but the fifth is so far off that it goes crashing through a ninth-floor window of the Battle Tower.

As Tompstomp starts getting up to speed again, a man comes barging out of the Battle Tower, shouting, “You’re going to pay for that window!” and all sorts of cliches like that. The ref and Eifie profusely apologize, as does Keldeo when, breathing heavily, she jogs back to the battlefield, both Lucky Eggs in tow. By the time we placate the man (who, it turns out, is the Battle Tower’s manager), it looks like Lover Man’s a little more roughed up, and Tompstomp is glaring angrily at us for missing how great her attack was. Sorry, Tompstomp. I’m sure it was just as great as the last time.

Tompstomp clicks her jaw, _soooo_ tempted to use Waterfall again since everybody missed it just now, but no, her Trainer ordered her to use it just twice, and she’s nothing if not good at following directions. So instead she reaches into hammerspace, pulls out a pair of sunglasses, and points commandingly at Eifie, who starts playing “Eye of the Tiger” at max volume on her phone. Tompstomp’s “dance” to the music is not so much dancing as a light Rocky-type workout mixed with plenty of flexing and growling angrily at Lover Man, but it does the trick, and she feels a rush of power and speed flow through her as the song fades away.

Meanwhile, glad to finally be done with that display and be able to use his delayed attack, Lover Man channels all of the pain he felt from those Waterfalls into his own speedy trot forward. Funneling an obscene amount of energy into his attack, he blazes forward and slams heavily into Tompstomp, then gets up, dusts himself off, and jumps a couple of times on the Totodile’s still-prone body. Tompstomp grunts in pain as Lover Man prances happily back to his Adorable Cannon.

*Team Keldeo (OOO)*

*Lover Man, ¡Olé! ¡Olé! (M) the Piloswine*
*<Oblivious>* Unaffected by Attract, Captivate and Taunt.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*███████* 62% Health
*█████████* 80% Energy
*████████████████* 142% Total
*Speed:* 50
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* _ “The Adorable Cannon strikes back.” _
*Commands:* Icicle Spear ~ Icicle Spear ~ Endeavor

*Team Eifie Elfie (OOO)*

*Super Smile ToMFstoMF Tompstomp (F) the Totodile*
*<Sheer Force>* Sacrifices side effects for 1.3× base power.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*███████* 62% Health
*██████████* 92% Energy
*█████████████████* 154% Total
*Speed:* 64.5
*Status:* +1 Attack, +1 Speed.
*Condition:* Reeling from the heavy impact.
*Commands:* Waterfall ~ Waterfall ~ Dragon Dance



Spoiler: Rolls:



Unless otherwise stated, all rolls are on a scale from 001-100 where the roll must be equal to or lower than the accuracy in order to hit, the effect chance in order to have an effect, or the critical hit chance to crit.

On confusion/paralysis/attraction etc. rolls, anything equal to or lower than the failure chance is a failure; anything higher lets the Pokemon use its command.

Action One
Lover Man uses Icicle Spear.
~ Icicle Spear has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Icicle Spear rolls to hit 2 times.
~ Icicle Spear’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Both hits fail to crit with rolls of 75 and 99.

Tompstomp uses Waterfall.
~ Waterfall has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Waterfall’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). It fails to crit with a roll of 73.

Action Two
Lover Man uses Icicle Spear.
~ Icicle Spear has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Icicle Spear rolls to hit 4 times.
~ Icicle Spear’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). One hit manages to crit, with rolls of 34, 42, 17, and 2.

Tompstomp uses Waterfall.
~ Waterfall has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Waterfall’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). It fails to crit with a roll of 13.

Action Three
Tompstomp uses Dragon Dance.
~ Tompstomp boosts his Attack and Speed by one stage each.
~ Tompstomp’s recalculated Speed: 43 × 3/2 = 64.5

Lover Man uses Endeavor.
~ Endeavor has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.





Spoiler: Calculations:



For all calculations, please completely ignore all the rules you learned in school about order of operations. Everything in this section just goes left to right.

Action One

Lover Man uses Icicle Spear.
~ *Base power 2.5%* × 2 hits = base power 5 + 1.25 for STAB + no stats have been boosted + 1 EXP bonus × 0.67 since Water resists Ice = 4.1875 rounded down = *Tompstomp takes 4% damage.*
~ *Base energy 3%* - 1 for STAB = *Lover Man expends 2% energy.*

Tompstomp uses Waterfall.
~ *Base power 8%* × 1.3 for Sheer Force = base power 10.4 + 2.6 for STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Ground is weak to Water = 19.5 rounded down = *Lover Man takes 19% damage.*
~ *Base energy 4%* - 1 for STAB = *Tompstomp expends 3% energy.*

 81% health, 98% energy
 96% health, 97% energy

Action Two

Lover Man uses Icicle Spear.
~ *Base power 2.5%* × 4 hits = base power 10 + 2.5 for STAB + no stats have been boosted + 1 EXP bonus × 0.67 since Water resists Ice = 8.375 + 1.25 for one hit being a critical hit = 9.625 rounded down = *Tompstomp takes 9% damage.*
~ *Base energy 6%* - 1 for STAB = *Lover Man expends 5% energy.*

Tompstomp uses Waterfall.
~ *Base power 8%* × 1.3 for Sheer Force = base power 10.4 + 2.6 for STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Ground is weak to Water = 19.5 rounded down = *Lover Man takes 19% damage.*
~ *Base energy 4%* - 1 for STAB = *Tompstomp expends 3% energy.*

 62% health, 93% energy
 87% health, 94% energy

Action Three

Tompstomp uses Dragon Dance.
~ Dragon Dance does not deal damage.
~ *Base energy 2%* = *Tompstomp expends 2% energy.*

Lover Man uses Endeavor.
~ Tompstomp’s current health 87 - Lover Man’s current health 62 = *Tompstomp takes 25% damage.*
~ 25% damage × 0.5 = 12.5 rounded up = *Lover Man expends 13% energy.*

 62% health, 80% energy
 62% health, 92% energy



*Crysteries*

*Moving Faster:* Awarded to the Pokemon that used the hastiest moves. Lover Man (0) / *Tompstomp (+1)*
*Going Mental:* Awarded to the Pokemon that hurt itself in its confusion for the most total damage. Lover Man (0) / Tompstomp (0)
*Skill at Striking:* Awarded to the Pokemon that successfully landed the most hits on the opponent. *Lover Man (7)* / Tompstomp (2)

*Arena*
The area around the battlefield has a handful of ice chunks slowly melting in the grass. A window on the Battle Tower’s ninth floor is broken, and the manager is insisting we pay for it. Surely we can pull some strings and have the Asber Pokemon League pay for it instead…?

*Notes:*
*1.* Speed order: Tompstomp (64.5) > Lover Man (50)
*2.* For the sake of being able to mentally pronounce Super Smile ToMFstoMF’s name, I am hereby symbolically renaming Metallica Fanboy _Metallica Phanboy_, turning the F in his initials into a P and making the Totodile’s nickname the much more manageable Tompstomp.
*3.* Icicle Spear hit twice on the first action, then four times on the second. The last hit on the second action was a critical hit.
*4.* I’ve waffled back and forth and decided that a Pokemon who delays its action until after its foe isn’t _technically_ giving itself -1 priority, even though that’s kind of how I’ve always justified it working in my head. So Lover Man has 0 toward Moving Faster instead of -1 like I was tempted to give him. Let me know if my instincts were right and this actually should count as negative priority.
*5.* Crysteries won’t be factored into the “total” bar in the HUDs until the end of each bout.
*6.* I like to imagine the Asber Pokemon League knows its battlers are so destructive that it just preemptively buys insurance for all battle-related arena damage they cause, so no, we don’t really have to pay for that window.
*7.* I'm so, so, so sorry this round took so long! I've been pretty busy IRL but hopefully things have now settled down enough that I won't have trouble carving out time to ref from now on.
*Next round,* Keldeo commands first, followed by Eifie.


----------



## Eifie

This time I do know my Pokémon's genders! Super Smile Toph Stomp is a girl!


----------



## JackPK

you saw nothing


----------



## Keldeo

I have no idea what to do, so just fire off some *Freeze-Drys* (dries?) If they take a turn to Protect, Detect, Endure, Thrash, or Aqua Jet, or are otherwise unhittable with Freeze-Dry besides Substitute and Dig, counter with your very own *Endure* (but only do this once in the case of Thrash.) I guess we have one more conditional, so if they have Double Team clones, Freeze-Dry is spited, they are Digging, they have Captivated or Confided in you, or you can't Freeze-Dry for whatever reason, let loose with an *Earthquake*. Good luck, Lover Man!

*Freeze-Dry / Endure / Earthquake x3*


----------



## Eifie

I'm so sorry Jack...

Three *Aqua Jet*s while he Endures away will put us so far in the lead that it won't even matter if he takes that Crystery. The other options are all similarly boring, so let's do it!

*Aqua Jet ~ Aqua Jet ~ Aqua Jet*


----------



## JackPK

*[size=+2]Keldeo vs Eifie II: Round Two[/size]*



Spoiler: Arena



*Format:* 3v3 single, Battle Arena-style
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* A week or something, whatever
*Damage Cap:* 40% unless Keldeo and Eifie would prefer something else
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs and whatever else Keldeo and Eifie would like

*Outside the Crystal Battle Tower*
How— how dare these battle facilities host wonderful, mastery-filled battles without anybody telling the proprietors of the original battle facility, the one, the only Battle Tower (Generation II)?!? (Yeah, we’ve gotta work on improving the name.) Offended by this clear oversight, the owners of the Battle Tower have hastily put together a slapdash battle format to attract Trainers to their historically significant site. But since they mostly got the rules through hearsay from Unova, which held a kind of warped version of the original, this may not be the most authentic mastery-themed battle…

As is typical of this style of battle, it features three bouts of three rounds each, with the winner of each bout determined by the sum of the Pokemon's remaining health and energy. For example, a Pokemon that ended a round with 50 health and 50 energy, for a sum of 100, would win against one with 70 health and 20 energy, which sum to 90. The winner of the entire battle is based on the total of each trainer's sums, with a draw if there's a complete tie.

The battle will be held on the cobblestone path leading from the beaches of Route 40 up to the entrance to the Battle Tower itself. Now, the proprietors are well aware of the destructive reputation of Asberian Trainers, so we’re not actually allowed inside — but we can have a great battle out here in the open, right? There are plenty of trees flanking the battlefield, a huge sandy beach, and the ocean will provide all your water-resource needs. It’s perfect!

What’s not perfect, though, are the masteries. The Battle Tower owners seem to have gotten the names of the masteries — which they’re calling _Crysteries_, get it, since the tower is made out of crystal — through a telephone-game kind of grapevine, so they really only barely resemble those officially used by Korrina. If a Pokemon fulfills a Crystery more than its opponent does, 10 points are added to its health + energy score, with +5 to both scores if they tie.

The Crysteries are as follows:

For bout one:
*Moving Faster:* Awarded to the Pokemon that used the hastiest moves. This is calculated by adding the Pokemon’s number of modified Speed stages to the sum of the priorities of the moves it used. (So, for instance, a Pokemon that used Agility [+2 Speed], Protect [+4 priority] and Quick Attack [+1 priority] would have a score of +7.)
*Going Mental:* Awarded to the Pokemon that hurt itself in its confusion for the most total damage.
*Skill at Striking:* Awarded to the Pokemon that successfully landed the most hits on the opponent. (Multi-hit moves count for as many hits as they land.)

For bout two:
*Efficacy Dispeller:* Awarded to the Pokemon that avoided or blocked the most super-effective attacks.
*Setpiece Special:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often used a Fastball Special with pieces of the arena, its foe, or anything else it can find.
*Plagiarism Honor:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often used a move its foe had already used.

For bout three:
*Advocate:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often healed its foe of a status condition.
*Owner’s Frenemy:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often disobeyed its owner’s commands. (Any instance of not using a commanded order counts toward this Crystery — for instance, being fully paralyzed or fully confused; being asleep when the owner didn’t command any conditionals for sleep; being Taunted when the owner didn’t command any damaging conditional options; etc.)
*Delicious Hors d’Oeuvres:* Awarded to the Pokemon that ate the most things.



*Team Keldeo (OOO)*

*Lover Man, ¡Olé! ¡Olé! (M) the Piloswine*
*<Oblivious>* Unaffected by Attract, Captivate and Taunt.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*███████* 62% Health
*█████████* 80% Energy
*████████████████* 142% Total
*Speed:* 50
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* _ “The Adorable Cannon strikes back.” _
*Commands:* Freeze-Dry / Endure / Earthquake x3

*Team Eifie (OOO)*

*Super Smile ToMFstoMF Tompstomp (M) the Totodile*
*<Sheer Force>* Sacrifices side effects for 1.3× base power.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*███████* 62% Health
*██████████* 92% Energy
*█████████████████* 154% Total
*Speed:* 64.5
*Status:* +1 Attack, +1 Speed.
*Condition:* Reeling from the heavy impact.
*Commands:* Aqua Jet ~ Aqua Jet ~ Aqua Jet

With such a successful final attack last round, Lover Man is eager to continue his success story with some super-effective Freeze-Drys. But Keldeo told him to watch out for some particular moves of Tompstomp’s and react differently to them. So he sits and watches as Tompstomp stretches his legs in preparation for a speedy strike. Recognizing the attack at the last minute, Lover Man grits his teeth and surrounds himself with a bluish glow to ensure his survival. He’s nearly too late — just as the aura appears, Tompstomp surges forward in a swirl of water, and Lover Man staggers back from the hit.

That hurt, but Lover Man knows how to be ready if more Aqua Jets come his way. As Tompstomp jumps up and envelops himself in a veil of water, Lover Man materializes his blue aura once again to take the speedy super-effective strike. Lover Man glances back doubtingly at Keldeo, who _surely_ must know he’s not in enough trouble yet for Endure to be required for him to keep holding on through these hits, but Keldeo just nods encouragingly and tells him to keep going for it.

Indeed, Tompstomp starts preparing once again for an Aqua Jet, so Lover Man tenses his muscles and tries to push through the increasing effort required to keep Endure going repeatedly. This time, though, it’s not to be, and the protective aura never manages to appear before Tompstomp jets forward in a swirling surge of water, soaking Lover Man to the bone in briny water. The Piloswine snorts in frustration, shaking his bangs out of his eyes as he looks desperately at Keldeo for a way to come out on top in the bout’s final round... 

*Team Keldeo (OOO)*

*Lover Man, ¡Olé! ¡Olé! (M) the Piloswine*
*<Oblivious>* Unaffected by Attract, Captivate and Taunt.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*████* 35% Health
*████████* 74% Energy
*████████████* 109% Total
*Speed:* 50
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* Wet and in pain.
*Commands used:* Endure ~ Endure ~ Endure (failed)

*Team Eifie (OOO)*

*Super Smile ToMFstoMF Tompstomp (M) the Totodile*
*<Sheer Force>* Sacrifices side effects for 1.3× base power.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*███████* 62% Health
*█████████* 86% Energy
*████████████████* 148% Total
*Speed:* 64.5
*Status:* +1 Attack, +1 Speed.
*Condition:* Dancing in anticipation of an early win.
*Commands used:* Aqua Jet ~ Aqua Jet ~ Aqua Jet



Spoiler: Rolls:



Unless otherwise stated, all rolls are on a scale from 001-100 where the roll must be equal to or lower than the accuracy in order to hit, the effect chance in order to have an effect, or the critical hit chance to crit.

On confusion/paralysis/attraction etc. rolls, anything equal to or lower than the failure chance is a failure; anything higher lets the Pokemon use its command.

Action One
Lover Man uses Endure.

Tompstomp uses Aqua Jet.
~ Aqua Jet has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Aqua Jet’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). It fails to crit with a roll of 82.

Action Two
Lover Man uses Endure.
~ Endure has a 50% chance of working twice in a row. With a roll of 4, it succeeds.

Tompstomp uses Aqua Jet.
~ Aqua Jet has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Aqua Jet’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). It fails to crit with a roll of 82.

Action Two
Lover Man uses Endure.
~ Endure has a 25% chance of working three times in a row. With a roll of 79, it fails.

Tompstomp uses Aqua Jet.
~ Aqua Jet has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Aqua Jet’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). It fails to crit with a roll of 44.





Spoiler: Calculations:



For all calculations, please completely ignore all the rules you learned in school about order of operations. Everything in this section just goes left to right.

Last Round

 62% health, 80% energy
 62% health, 92% energy

Action One

Lover Man uses Endure.
~ Endure does not deal damage.
~ *Lover Man expends 2% energy.*

Tompstomp uses Aqua Jet.
~ *Base power 4%* + 1 for STAB + 1 for Tompstomp’s boosted Attack + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Ground is weak to Water = *Lover Man takes 9% damage.*
~ *Base energy 3%* - 1 for STAB = *Tompstomp expends 2% energy.*

 53% health, 78% energy
 62% health, 90% energy

Action Two

Lover Man uses Endure.
~ Endure does not deal damage.
~ *Lover Man expends 2% energy.*

Tompstomp uses Aqua Jet.
~ *Base power 4%* + 1 for STAB + 1 for Tompstomp’s boosted Attack + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Ground is weak to Water = *Lover Man takes 9% damage.*
~ *Base energy 3%* - 1 for STAB = *Tompstomp expends 2% energy.*

 44% health, 76% energy
 62% health, 88% energy

Action Three

Lover Man uses Endure, but it fails.
~ Endure does not deal damage.
~ *Lover Man expends 2% energy.*

Tompstomp uses Aqua Jet.
~ *Base power 4%* + 1 for STAB + 1 for Tompstomp’s boosted Attack + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Ground is weak to Water = *Lover Man takes 9% damage.*
~ *Base energy 3%* - 1 for STAB = *Tompstomp expends 2% energy.*

 35% health, 74% energy
 62% health, 86% energy



*Crysteries*

*Moving Faster:* Awarded to the Pokemon that used the hastiest moves. *Lover Man (+8)* / Tompstomp (+4)
*Going Mental:* Awarded to the Pokemon that hurt itself in its confusion for the most total damage. Lover Man (0) / Tompstomp (0)
*Skill at Striking:* Awarded to the Pokemon that successfully landed the most hits on the opponent. *Lover Man (7)* / Tompstomp (5)

*Arena*
The area around the battlefield has a handful of ice chunks slowly melting in the grass. A window on the Battle Tower’s ninth floor is broken, and the manager is insisting we pay for it. Surely we can pull some strings and have the Asber Pokemon League pay for it instead…?

*Notes:*
*1.* Speed order: Tompstomp (64.5) > Lover Man (50)
*2.* Endure succeeded on the first and second actions and failed on the third. Lover Man never got close to 1% health (and couldn’t have, with the damage cap), so it didn’t do a thing except put him in the lead for the Going Faster Crystery. Since Endure failed on the third action, that usage of it didn’t count toward the Crystery.
*Next round,* Eifie commands first, followed by Keldeo.


----------



## Eifie

Okay, so uh, it turns out that sending you out was maybe a bit of a dick move, Tophstomp. I mean, you didn't even end up using Thrash. It's also unfortunate that Lover Man needs this KO to evolve, but we're not going to give it to him! Oh well, Mamoswine is hideous. And judging from Piloswine's type chart, it's going to be an inverse battle god, anyway.

So, let's beat him up with *Waterfall*. I don't really care if he Protects or whatever, since it'll cost him more energy than it costs you, anyway. In fact, let's just spam it for the KO. If he used Endure on the second action and you successfully hit him both times, just switch to *Water Gun* on the third. And I guess if he has a Substitute, use *Uproar*. And if he used Reflect on the first action, or if you're frozen, use *Water Pledge* the second action in place of Waterfall.

*Waterfall ~ Waterfall / Uproar / Water Pledge ~ Waterfall / Water Gun / Uproar*

zzzzzzz... good night


----------



## Keldeo

We've probably lost anyway and I'm too lazy to do the math for this, but start by using *Rest* so we can survive the round. After that, let's try our luck with a *Sleep Talk*, and if it called anything but Icicle Spear, end with a *Snore*. Otherwise, or if you can't tell, just *Chill* I guess.

*Rest ~ Sleep Talk ~ Snore / Chill*

edit: NOW LOVER MAN DOESN'T EVEN NEED A KO TO EVOLVE, HA


----------



## JackPK

*[size=+2]Keldeo vs Eifie II: Round Three[/size]*



Spoiler: Arena



*Format:* 3v3 single, Battle Arena-style
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* A week or something, whatever
*Damage Cap:* 40% unless Keldeo and Eifie would prefer something else
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs and whatever else Keldeo and Eifie would like

*Outside the Crystal Battle Tower*
How— how dare these battle facilities host wonderful, mastery-filled battles without anybody telling the proprietors of the original battle facility, the one, the only Battle Tower (Generation II)?!? (Yeah, we’ve gotta work on improving the name.) Offended by this clear oversight, the owners of the Battle Tower have hastily put together a slapdash battle format to attract Trainers to their historically significant site. But since they mostly got the rules through hearsay from Unova, which held a kind of warped version of the original, this may not be the most authentic mastery-themed battle…

As is typical of this style of battle, it features three bouts of three rounds each, with the winner of each bout determined by the sum of the Pokemon's remaining health and energy. For example, a Pokemon that ended a round with 50 health and 50 energy, for a sum of 100, would win against one with 70 health and 20 energy, which sum to 90. The winner of the entire battle is based on the total of each trainer's sums, with a draw if there's a complete tie.

The battle will be held on the cobblestone path leading from the beaches of Route 40 up to the entrance to the Battle Tower itself. Now, the proprietors are well aware of the destructive reputation of Asberian Trainers, so we’re not actually allowed inside — but we can have a great battle out here in the open, right? There are plenty of trees flanking the battlefield, a huge sandy beach, and the ocean will provide all your water-resource needs. It’s perfect!

What’s not perfect, though, are the masteries. The Battle Tower owners seem to have gotten the names of the masteries — which they’re calling _Crysteries_, get it, since the tower is made out of crystal — through a telephone-game kind of grapevine, so they really only barely resemble those officially used by Korrina. If a Pokemon fulfills a Crystery more than its opponent does, 10 points are added to its health + energy score, with +5 to both scores if they tie.

The Crysteries are as follows:

For bout one:
*Moving Faster:* Awarded to the Pokemon that used the hastiest moves. This is calculated by adding the Pokemon’s number of modified Speed stages to the sum of the priorities of the moves it used. (So, for instance, a Pokemon that used Agility [+2 Speed], Protect [+4 priority] and Quick Attack [+1 priority] would have a score of +7.)
*Going Mental:* Awarded to the Pokemon that hurt itself in its confusion for the most total damage.
*Skill at Striking:* Awarded to the Pokemon that successfully landed the most hits on the opponent. (Multi-hit moves count for as many hits as they land.)

For bout two:
*Efficacy Dispeller:* Awarded to the Pokemon that avoided or blocked the most super-effective attacks.
*Setpiece Special:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often used a Fastball Special with pieces of the arena, its foe, or anything else it can find.
*Plagiarism Honor:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often used a move its foe had already used.

For bout three:
*Advocate:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often healed its foe of a status condition.
*Owner’s Frenemy:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often disobeyed its owner’s commands. (Any instance of not using a commanded order counts toward this Crystery — for instance, being fully paralyzed or fully confused; being asleep when the owner didn’t command any conditionals for sleep; being Taunted when the owner didn’t command any damaging conditional options; etc.)
*Delicious Hors d’Oeuvres:* Awarded to the Pokemon that ate the most things.



*Team Keldeo (OOO)*

*Lover Man, ¡Olé! ¡Olé! (M) the Piloswine*
*<Oblivious>* Unaffected by Attract, Captivate and Taunt.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*████* 35% Health
*████████* 74% Energy
*███████████* 109% Total
*Speed:* 50
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* Wet and in pain.
*Commands:* Rest ~ Sleep Talk ~ Snore / Chill

*Team Eifie (OOO)*

*Super Smile ToMFstoMF Tompstomp (M) the Totodile*
*<Sheer Force>* Sacrifices side effects for 1.3× base power.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*███████* 62% Health
*█████████* 86% Energy
*███████████████* 148% Total
*Speed:* 64.5
*Status:* +1 Attack, +1 Speed.
*Condition:* Dancing in anticipation of an early win.
*Commands:* Waterfall ~ Waterfall / Uproar / Water Pledge ~ Waterfall / Water Gun / Uproar

Lover Man’s a bit skeptical of Keldeo’s plan, but maybe it’ll work out for him. In any case, before he can start, Tompstomp rushes forward again, gushing water in front of him for another blow. He powers his way into the curtain of foam just as it strikes Lover Man, knocking the Piloswine back, but his foe doesn’t do anything to retaliate. Instead, Lover Man simply sits down and closes his eyes, beginning to nap as a warm green glow surrounds his body.

Healing?! We can’t have any of _that_, Tompstomp insists furiously. He spews another bullet of water and rushes for a second powerful Waterfall strike, but it does nothing to wake Lover Man up from his energy-intensive sleep. Indeed, all it does is give the Piloswine’s glow a second, purpleish layer as the mysterious damage cap goes into effect. Lover Man snorts in his sleep and starts mumbling something about taking Tompstomp down to his level, but that doesn’t make any sense — the Totodile is the one with less health at the moment. The Piloswine sleepwalks over and nudges Tompstomp a bit, but it’s just not enough to do… well, anything.

Tompstomp just can’t let an opening like that pass without another strike, so he readies another Waterfall and strikes hard and true at the close range. Lover Man, on the other hand, just stops sleepwalking and sleepmumbling, sits back down, and lets a third aura, this one blue, wash over him as he recovers some much-needed energy. Just before the referee waves his flags to end the bout, Lover Man’s green and blue auras fade away and he blinks his eyes drowsily. He turns to Keldeo as if to ask, “Did I do good?”, so earnestly that Keldeo can’t help but nod. But when the referee calculates the standings, it’s Tompstomp who takes the lead and the bout. Both Trainers recall their Pokemon — the Lucky Eggs by Keldeo’s feet disappearing back into the Poke Balls, too — and mull their choices for the second bout.

Meanwhile, at the side of the battlefield, the Adorable Cannon finishes melting.

*Team Keldeo (OOO)*

*Lover Man, ¡Olé! ¡Olé! (M) the Piloswine*
*<Oblivious>* Unaffected by Attract, Captivate and Taunt.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*█████████* 81% Health
*█████* 40% Energy
*█████████████* 121% Total
*Speed:* 50
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* Sad not to have proven the Adorable Cannon’s superiority.
*Commands used:* Rest ~ Sleep Talk (Endeavor, failed) ~ Chill

*Team Eifie (OOO)*

*Super Smile ToMFstoMF Tompstomp (M) the Totodile*
*<Sheer Force>* Sacrifices side effects for 1.3× base power.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*███████* 62% Health
*████████* 77% Energy
*██████████████* 139% Total
*Speed:* 64.5
*Status:* +1 Attack, +1 Speed.
*Condition:* _”Victory is mine!”_
*Commands:* Waterfall ~ Waterfall ~ Waterfall



Spoiler: Rolls:



Unless otherwise stated, all rolls are on a scale from 001-100 where the roll must be equal to or lower than the accuracy in order to hit, the effect chance in order to have an effect, or the critical hit chance to crit.

On confusion/paralysis/attraction etc. rolls, anything equal to or lower than the failure chance is a failure; anything higher lets the Pokemon use its command.

Action One
Tompstomp uses Waterfall.
~ Waterfall has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Waterfall’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). It fails to crit with a roll of 14.

Lover Man uses Rest.
~ Lover Man restores his health.
~ Lover Man falls asleep and will wake up at the end of the third action.

Action Two
Tompstomp uses Waterfall.
~ Waterfall has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Waterfall’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). It fails to crit with a roll of 30.

Lover Man uses Sleep Talk.
~ Lover Man’s pool of available moves: (01 Icicle Spear) (02 Endeavor) (03 Endure) (04 Rest).
~ Lover Man rolls a 2, calling Endeavor.
~ Lover Man has more health than Tompstomp, so Endeavor fails.

Action Three
Tompstomp uses Waterfall.
~ Waterfall has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Waterfall’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). It fails to crit with a roll of 87.

Lover Man uses Chill.
~ Lover Man restores his energy.





Spoiler: Calculations:



For all calculations, please completely ignore all the rules you learned in school about order of operations. Everything in this section just goes left to right.

Last Round

 35% health, 74% energy
 62% health, 86% energy

Action One

Tompstomp uses Waterfall.
~ *Base power 8%* × 1.3 for Sheer Force = base power 10.4 + 2.6 for STAB + 1 for boosted Attack + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Ground is weak to Water = *Lover Man takes 21% damage.*
~ *Base energy 4%* - 1 for STAB = *Tompstomp expends 3% energy.*

Lover Man uses Rest.
~ 100 - 14 = *Lover Man restores 86% health.*
~ 86 × 0.5 = *Lover Man expends 43% energy.*

 100% health, 31% energy
 62% health, 83% energy

Action Two

Tompstomp uses Waterfall.
~ *Base power 8%* × 1.3 for Sheer Force = base power 10.4 + 2.6 for STAB + 1 for boosted Attack + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Ground is weak to Water = *Lover Man takes 21% damage.*
~ *Base energy 4%* - 1 for STAB = *Tompstomp expends 3% energy.*

Lover Man uses Sleep Talk, which calls Endeavor, which fails.
~ *No base energy for a failed move* + 1 for being called by another move = *Lover Man expends 1% energy.*

 79% health (capped at 81%), 30% energy
 62% health, 80% energy

Action Three

Tompstomp uses Waterfall.
~ *Base power 8%* × 1.3 for Sheer Force = base power 10.4 + 2.6 for STAB + 1 for boosted Attack + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Ground is weak to Water = *Lover Man takes 21% damage.*
~ *Base energy 4%* - 1 for STAB = *Tompstomp expends 3% energy.*

Lover Man uses Chill.
~ *Lover Man restores 10% energy.*

 58% health (capped at 81%), 40% energy
 62% health, 77% energy



*Crysteries*

*Moving Faster:* Awarded to the Pokemon that used the hastiest moves. *Lover Man (+8)* / Tompstomp (+4)
*Going Mental:* Awarded to the Pokemon that hurt itself in its confusion for the most total damage. Lover Man (0) / Tompstomp (0)
*Skill at Striking:* Awarded to the Pokemon that successfully landed the most hits on the opponent. Lover Man (7) / *Tompstomp (8)*

*Final Totals*

 *██████████████* 131% Total
 *███████████████* 149% Total

*Arena*
The area around the battlefield has a handful of ice chunks slowly melting in the grass. A window on the Battle Tower’s ninth floor is broken, and the manager is insisting we pay for it. Surely we can pull some strings and have the Asber Pokemon League pay for it instead…?

*Notes:*
*1.* Speed order: Tompstomp (64.5) > Lover Man (50)
*2.* Sleep Talk called Endeavor, which failed because Lover Man had more health than Tompstomp.
*3.* Lover Man, since he was asleep, was not aware of what attack he used, and thus defaulted to Chill on the last action.
*4.* Fun fact: If Sleep Talk had managed to call Icicle Spear, Lover Man would have retained the Skill at Striking Crystery and thus narrowly won (139-135 if Icicle Spear hit the minimum number of times).
*5.* But as things played out, Eifie and Tompstomp took the bout.
*6.* Per this ruling, the Lucky Eggs returned to their Poke Balls as the battlers did. Sorry, Keldeo, I know you were trying to save them for the last bout.
*Next round,* Eifie sends out first, then Keldeo sends out and commands, and finally Eifie commands. Remember, the Crysteries next round are Efficacy Dispeller, Setpiece Special, and Plagiarism Honor.


----------



## Eifie

Let's go, *Plumtallica Fanseed*!


----------



## Keldeo

Sorry for the wait! I'll go with *Kaley*.

For each action, make sure to wait fully until they've moved, even if it means both of you lose the whole action waiting. I'm not really sure what to do, so let's open by using *Fling* to throw *one of the ice chunks* at her, if you can, even if she's not hittable. If you can't reach or Fling the ice but she's hittable, change that out for a *Heat Wave*, sweeping if there are clones, but if you can't reach or Fling the ice and she's unhittable, make a *small Substitute*. There's no way this'll go wrong, am I right?

Follow that up with two *Flamethrowers*, sweeping if there are clones, but switch out for *Round* if they have a substitute or you can't use or hit with Flamethrower (if there are clones and you can't use Flamethrower, just target Round at a random one idk.) *Snore* if you're asleep, or if they're unhittable, or if you can't use either Round or Flamethrower, or if the conditions for Round are fulfilled but you can't use it, to waste the least energy. Have fun!

*Fling (ice, at Fanboy) / Heat Wave / Substitute (10) ~ Flamethrower / Round / Snore x2*


----------



## Eifie

Okay, Plum Seed! Your movepool sucks! And I am tired! And also, I have literally the most hilarious idea. (It's not actually that funny.)

Start by *Bouncing up*. You are perfectly capable of remaining aloft, so please do so and do not come back down. Then use *Sunny Day* so that Kaley's own Solar Power will damage her while she can't take advantage of any of it! This is 100% worth the obvious drawbacks of this plan in order to get in 2% damage! Then I would like a lovely *Snore* of your own.

*Bounce (up) ~ Sunny Day ~ Snore*

LOL KALEY HAS A SUN STONE. SCRATCH THAT. give me a minute

k let's just do the thing we do best. *Leech Seed*, then *Encore* that Fling, and then *Leech Seed* if the first missed, otherwise go for *Sleep Powder* lol

*Leech Seed ~ Encore ~ Leech Seed / Sleep Powder*


----------



## JackPK

*[size=+2]Keldeo vs Eifie II: Round Four[/size]*



Spoiler: Arena



*Format:* 3v3 single, Battle Arena-style
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* A week or something, whatever
*Damage Cap:* 40% unless Keldeo and Eifie would prefer something else
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs and whatever else Keldeo and Eifie would like

*Outside the Crystal Battle Tower*
How— how dare these battle facilities host wonderful, mastery-filled battles without anybody telling the proprietors of the original battle facility, the one, the only Battle Tower (Generation II)?!? (Yeah, we’ve gotta work on improving the name.) Offended by this clear oversight, the owners of the Battle Tower have hastily put together a slapdash battle format to attract Trainers to their historically significant site. But since they mostly got the rules through hearsay from Unova, which held a kind of warped version of the original, this may not be the most authentic mastery-themed battle…

As is typical of this style of battle, it features three bouts of three rounds each, with the winner of each bout determined by the sum of the Pokemon's remaining health and energy. For example, a Pokemon that ended a round with 50 health and 50 energy, for a sum of 100, would win against one with 70 health and 20 energy, which sum to 90. The winner of the entire battle is based on the total of each trainer's sums, with a draw if there's a complete tie.

The battle will be held on the cobblestone path leading from the beaches of Route 40 up to the entrance to the Battle Tower itself. Now, the proprietors are well aware of the destructive reputation of Asberian Trainers, so we’re not actually allowed inside — but we can have a great battle out here in the open, right? There are plenty of trees flanking the battlefield, a huge sandy beach, and the ocean will provide all your water-resource needs. It’s perfect!

What’s not perfect, though, are the masteries. The Battle Tower owners seem to have gotten the names of the masteries — which they’re calling _Crysteries_, get it, since the tower is made out of crystal — through a telephone-game kind of grapevine, so they really only barely resemble those officially used by Korrina. If a Pokemon fulfills a Crystery more than its opponent does, 10 points are added to its health + energy score, with +5 to both scores if they tie.

The Crysteries are as follows:

For bout one:
*Moving Faster:* Awarded to the Pokemon that used the hastiest moves. This is calculated by adding the Pokemon’s number of modified Speed stages to the sum of the priorities of the moves it used. (So, for instance, a Pokemon that used Agility [+2 Speed], Protect [+4 priority] and Quick Attack [+1 priority] would have a score of +7.)
*Going Mental:* Awarded to the Pokemon that hurt itself in its confusion for the most total damage.
*Skill at Striking:* Awarded to the Pokemon that successfully landed the most hits on the opponent. (Multi-hit moves count for as many hits as they land.)

For bout two:
*Efficacy Dispeller:* Awarded to the Pokemon that avoided or blocked the most super-effective attacks.
*Setpiece Special:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often used a Fastball Special with pieces of the arena, its foe, or anything else it can find.
*Plagiarism Honor:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often used a move its foe had already used.

For bout three:
*Advocate:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often healed its foe of a status condition.
*Owner’s Frenemy:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often disobeyed its owner’s commands. (Any instance of not using a commanded order counts toward this Crystery — for instance, being fully paralyzed or fully confused; being asleep when the owner didn’t command any conditionals for sleep; being Taunted when the owner didn’t command any damaging conditional options; etc.)
*Delicious Hors d’Oeuvres:* Awarded to the Pokemon that ate the most things.



*Team Keldeo (XOO)*

*Kaley (F) the Charmander*
*<Solar Power>* Boosts special moves by 3% in exchange for 1% damage per action in strong sunlight.
*@Sun Stone* Restores 2% damage and energy in strong sunlight.
*███████████* 100% Health
*███████████* 100% Energy
*██████████████████████* 200% Total
*Speed:* 65
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* Coolly regarding her foe.
*Commands:* Fling (ice) / Heat Wave / Substitute (10%) ~ Flamethrower / Round / Snore x2

*Team Eifie Elfie (OOO)*

*Plum Seed (F) the Skiploom*
*<Chlorophyll>* Doubles Speed during strong sunlight.
*@Red Card* Bans the last move the holder was hit by for the rest of the battle..
*███████████* 100% Health
*███████████* 100% Energy
*██████████████████████* 200% Total
*Speed:* 80
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* Bobbing in the breeze.
*Commands:* Leech Seed ~ Encore ~ Leech Seed / Sleep Powder

The few remaining icy spears shine wetly in the sunlight as the Trainers send out their choices for the next bout. On Eifie’s side, a fuzzy green Skiploom drifts in the breeze with cheerful disregard for its type disadvantage against Keldeo’s fiery-tailed Charmander, who stomps imposingly, eager to show her stuff. But before Kaley can act, Plum Seed launches a shiny seed from her flower, chattering happily to herself as the seed catches hold on the Charmander’s chest and quickly sprouts roots to hold itself in place. Frustrated by this sly move, Kaley easily hoists one of the dwindling icicles from the ground and tosses it like a javelin into her foe’s face.

Plum Seed isn't too upset, though, since the ice had already melted to a shadow of its former size. In fact, with the ice still melting, she feels much safer being struck by it than anything else the Fire-type might come up with. That in mind, Plum Seed begins to cheer about how well Kaley threw the piece of ice, how hard it hit, how terrifying the attack was. Kaley, her ego suitably stroked, decides to oblige her foe. Her Trainer clearly hadn't had the forethought to see how great that Fling was, so Keldeo would be so happy at her proactivity, Kaley thinks. So again she hoists a tiny piece of ice — the only one she can find, in fact, with the sun beating down on the field — and lobs it across the field at the Skiploom.

This time, the strike is barely more than a splash of water. With all the ice gone, Plum Seed looks for an alternate way of putting Kaley out of commission. Drifting over the Charmander, she sprays a cloud of spores that quickly take effect as soon as Kaley breathes them in. Soon, the Fire-type is fast asleep, but Plum Seed isn't quite out of the woods yet. The snoozing Charmander lets out a loud snore, so loud as to make the Skiploom wince at the almost physical pain to her eardrums. On that sour note, she drifts back to her Trainer to hear the next round’s commands.

*Team Keldeo (XOO)*

*Kaley (F) the Charmander*
*<Solar Power>* Boosts special moves by 3% in exchange for 1% damage per action in strong sunlight.
*@Sun Stone* Restores 2% damage and energy in strong sunlight.
*██████████* 97% Health
*██████████* 93% Energy
*█████████████████████* 190% Total
*Speed:* 65
*Status:* Seeded. Asleep (95% chance of staying asleep). Has an Encore on Fling (2 more actions, paused during sleep).
*Condition:* Feeling pretty well, even if her plan was totally ruined.
*Commands used:* Fling ~ Fling ~ Snore

*Team Eifie Elfie (OOO)*

*Plum Seed (F) the Skiploom*
*<Chlorophyll>* Doubles Speed during strong sunlight.
*@Red Card* Bans the last move the holder was hit by for the rest of the battle..
*███████████* 94% Health
*███████████* 90% Energy
*████████████████████* 184% Total
*Speed:* 80
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* Everything according to plan, yet still lagging behind.
*Commands:* Leech Seed ~ Encore ~ Sleep Powder



Spoiler: Rolls & Calculations:



Unless otherwise stated, all rolls are on a scale from 001-100 where the roll must be equal to or lower than the accuracy in order to hit, the effect chance in order to have an effect, or the critical hit chance to crit.

On confusion/paralysis/attraction etc. rolls, anything equal to or lower than the failure chance is a failure; anything higher lets the Pokemon use its command.

For all calculations, please completely ignore all the rules you learned in school about order of operations. Everything in this section just goes left to right.

Sendout

 100% health, 100% energy
 100% health, 100% energy

Action One

_Plum Seed uses Leech Seed._
~ Leech Seed has 90% accuracy. It hits (narrowly) with a roll of 89.
~ *Base energy 5%* - 1 for STAB = *Plum Seed expends 4% energy.*
~ Kaley is seeded.

_Kaley uses Fling with an ice chunk._
~ Fling has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Fling’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). It fails to crit with a roll of 36.
~ *Base power 3%* + 0 for not STAB + 0 for no stat boosts + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification = *Plum Seed takes 3% damage.*
~ *Base energy 2%* = *Kaley expends 2% energy.*

The Leech Seed saps 1% health from Kaley and restores 1% health to Plum Seed.

 99% health, 98% energy
 98% health, 96% energy

Action Two

_Plum Seed uses Encore._
~ Encore has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ *Base energy 4%* = *Plum Seed expends 4% energy.*
~ Kaley has an encore (3 more actions).

_Kaley uses Fling with an ice chunk._
~ Fling has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Fling’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). It fails to crit with a roll of 83.
~ *Base power 1%* + 0 for not STAB + 0 for no stat boosts + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification = *Plum Seed takes 1% damage.*
~ *Base energy 1%* = *Kaley expends 1% energy.*

The Leech Seed saps 1% health from Kaley and restores 1% health to Plum Seed.

 98% health, 97% energy
 98% health, 92% energy

Action Three

_Plum Seed uses Sleep Powder._
~ Sleep Powder has 75% accuracy. It hits with a roll of 2.
~ *Base energy 3%* - 1 for STAB = *Plum Seed expends 2% energy.*
~ Kaley falls asleep.

Kaley has a 100% chance of staying asleep.
Kaley has an encore (2 more actions).
_Kaley is asleep.
Kaley uses Snore._
~ Snore has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ I rolled for Snore’s possible crit, but it failed. I forgot exactly what it rolled because I deleted it in revising this and forgot to save it, so I couldn’t find it when re-revising.
~ Snore has a 30% chance of making the foe flinch, but Plum Seed has already moved in this action so I’m not even going to bother rolling for it.
~ *Base power 5%* + 0 for not STAB + 0 for no stat boosts + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification = *Plum Seed takes 5% damage.*
~ *Base energy 4%* = *Kaley expends 4% energy.*
Kaley’s sleep reduces to a 95% chance of staying asleep.

The Leech Seed saps 1% health from Kaley and restores 1% health to Plum Seed.

 97% health, 93% energy
 94% health, 90% energy



*Crysteries*

*Efficacy Dispeller:* Awarded to the Pokemon that avoided or blocked the most super-effective attacks. Kaley (0) / Plum Seed (0)
*Setpiece Special:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often used a Fastball Special with pieces of the arena, its foe, or anything else it can find. *Kaley (2)* / Plum Seed (0)
*Plagiarism Honor:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often used a move its foe had already used. Kaley (0) / Plum Seed (0)

*Arena*
The ice chunks have fully melted away. A window on the Battle Tower’s ninth floor is broken, and the manager is insisting we pay for it. Surely we can pull some strings and have the Asber Pokemon League pay for it instead…?

*Notes:*
*1.* Speed order: Plum Seed (80) > Kaley (65)
*2.* Nobody answered my ages-old questions in the Question Box :( so I had to assume my assumptions were right.
*3.* Whoops, I had actually meant to have all the ice melt by the end of last round. (Hence the Adorable Cannon melting at the end of the writeup.) But I had neglected to update the arena note about it, so I decided to allow the ice chunks to have not quite melted yet. But they were already fairly melted and continuing to do so quickly, so the first Fling was only the base power of a Never-Melt Ice (30) and the second was the next base power tier down (10). After that, all the ice chunks did fully melt.
*4.* Speaking of Fling, it’s always Dark-type, weirdly enough. No super-effectivity for using ice against a Skiploom, sorry.
*5.* Since all the ice melted by the end of action two, Kaley has no icicles left to Fling and thus her Encore ended prematurely.
*6.* I haven’t reffed in awhile, so let me know if you see anything wrong! I’m not sure if this is going to be a permanent comeback or not, but my bosses just hired three interns for the spring and one permanent full-timer, so hopefully I’ll be able to ref more often at least for the rest of the winter/spring.
*7.* In honor of tentatively attempting to come back to reffing after awhile, I’m trying out a new integrated rolls/calcs section so I can just do all the math in sequential order instead of having to constantly flip back and forth. I don’t know why I wasn’t doing this before.
*EDIT: 8.* According to Metallica Fanboy in the Question Box, the Encore should not automatically end when Fling is unable to fling anything; instead, Fling should just fail. The third action has been revised.
*EDIT: 9.* Ugh, okay, everything should be put back how it should be. Kaley will still be Encored into Fling when she wakes up, but while asleep she can act freely.
*Next round,* Eifie commands first, followed by Keldeo.


----------



## Eifie

um... okay... sorry, Plum, I really have no idea what to do with you. let's just... try to let sleeping salamanders lie, okay? we can do that by... *Bouncing* up to that ninth floor window! come on, you can do that in a single bounce! just... bounce somewhere impressively high on the side of the tower, okay? and don't come down. drift like a leaf in the wind! a stationary leaf in the wind.

once you're there... I don't fucking know, man. let's compensate the manager for that window by *throwing some money through another one*. shatter it with the force of money cat! and then *forget about your bad deeds* so you can't incriminate yourself if they try to question you, I guess.

*Bounce (up) ~ Pay Day @ non-broken window ~ Amnesia (ponder the complexities of life without veritaserum)*


----------



## Keldeo

Alright, if you're asleep just *Chill* and then *Sleep Talk* twice, I guess. If you have to Fling something, I'll *take off my shoes* and you can throw them at the windows or something, or if that's not allowed you can rip up the grass or something and throw that - just don't toss your Sun Stone. When you wake up, use *Flame Charge* at one of the trees to burn your Leech Seed off. If you still have actions left once you've done that, *Sunny Day* if it's the second action in the round or *Mimic Bounce* if it's the third. If you can't Mimic Bounce because you were asleep when Plum Seed used it, just Flame Charge at another tree instead.

*Kaley: Chill / Flame Charge @ tree ~ Sleep Talk / Flame Charge @ tree / Sunny Day ~ Sleep Talk / Flame Charge @ tree / Mimic (Bounce)

Keldeo: take off shoes ~ nothing x2*


----------



## JackPK

So Metallica Fanboy finally got back to me in the Question Box and points out that Fling's Encore shouldn't have automatically ended when Kaley ran out of things to fling. Therefore, I've revised the third action. Instead of using Snore, Kaley was still locked into Fling, so she gets back 4% energy and Plum Seed gets back 5% health.

I imagine this will pretty heavily affect strategies, so starting with Eifie, please either recommand or let me know if you want to keep your existing commands.


----------



## Eifie

I don't even remember what I commanded, so I see no need to change it!

(by the way, Encore is paused while a Pokémon is asleep.)


----------



## JackPK

Eifie said:


> (by the way, Encore is paused while a Pokémon is asleep.)


Wait, so did I even need to revise in the first place? If Encore is paused during sleep, does that mean a sleeping Pokemon would use an "if sleep" clause (like Snore) without trouble but then resume the Encored move after waking? Or does the "if sleep" clause fail because the Pokemon can't pay attention to its commands because of Encore?


----------



## Eifie

JackPK said:


> Wait, so did I even need to revise in the first place? If Encore is paused during sleep, does that mean a sleeping Pokemon would use an "if sleep" clause (like Snore) without trouble but then resume the Encored move after waking? Or does the "if sleep" clause fail because the Pokemon can't pay attention to its commands because of Encore?


Here's the source. So yeah, I guess you didn't actually need to revise it. While a Pokémon is asleep, it basically forgets that it's been Encored (see interactions between Taunt and sleep).


----------



## JackPK

I think everything's fixed now, then? And nobody should need to recommand.


----------



## JackPK

*[size=+2]Keldeo vs Eifie II: Round Five[/size]*



Spoiler: Arena



*Format:* 3v3 single, Battle Arena-style
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* A week or something, whatever
*Damage Cap:* 40% unless Keldeo and Eifie would prefer something else
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs and whatever else Keldeo and Eifie would like

*Outside the Crystal Battle Tower*
How— how dare these battle facilities host wonderful, mastery-filled battles without anybody telling the proprietors of the original battle facility, the one, the only Battle Tower (Generation II)?!? (Yeah, we’ve gotta work on improving the name.) Offended by this clear oversight, the owners of the Battle Tower have hastily put together a slapdash battle format to attract Trainers to their historically significant site. But since they mostly got the rules through hearsay from Unova, which held a kind of warped version of the original, this may not be the most authentic mastery-themed battle…

As is typical of this style of battle, it features three bouts of three rounds each, with the winner of each bout determined by the sum of the Pokemon's remaining health and energy. For example, a Pokemon that ended a round with 50 health and 50 energy, for a sum of 100, would win against one with 70 health and 20 energy, which sum to 90. The winner of the entire battle is based on the total of each trainer's sums, with a draw if there's a complete tie.

The battle will be held on the cobblestone path leading from the beaches of Route 40 up to the entrance to the Battle Tower itself. Now, the proprietors are well aware of the destructive reputation of Asberian Trainers, so we’re not actually allowed inside — but we can have a great battle out here in the open, right? There are plenty of trees flanking the battlefield, a huge sandy beach, and the ocean will provide all your water-resource needs. It’s perfect!

What’s not perfect, though, are the masteries. The Battle Tower owners seem to have gotten the names of the masteries — which they’re calling _Crysteries_, get it, since the tower is made out of crystal — through a telephone-game kind of grapevine, so they really only barely resemble those officially used by Korrina. If a Pokemon fulfills a Crystery more than its opponent does, 10 points are added to its health + energy score, with +5 to both scores if they tie.

The Crysteries are as follows:

For bout one:
*Moving Faster:* Awarded to the Pokemon that used the hastiest moves. This is calculated by adding the Pokemon’s number of modified Speed stages to the sum of the priorities of the moves it used. (So, for instance, a Pokemon that used Agility [+2 Speed], Protect [+4 priority] and Quick Attack [+1 priority] would have a score of +7.)
*Going Mental:* Awarded to the Pokemon that hurt itself in its confusion for the most total damage.
*Skill at Striking:* Awarded to the Pokemon that successfully landed the most hits on the opponent. (Multi-hit moves count for as many hits as they land.)

For bout two:
*Efficacy Dispeller:* Awarded to the Pokemon that avoided or blocked the most super-effective attacks.
*Setpiece Special:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often used a Fastball Special with pieces of the arena, its foe, or anything else it can find.
*Plagiarism Honor:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often used a move its foe had already used.

For bout three:
*Advocate:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often healed its foe of a status condition.
*Owner’s Frenemy:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often disobeyed its owner’s commands. (Any instance of not using a commanded order counts toward this Crystery — for instance, being fully paralyzed or fully confused; being asleep when the owner didn’t command any conditionals for sleep; being Taunted when the owner didn’t command any damaging conditional options; etc.)
*Delicious Hors d’Oeuvres:* Awarded to the Pokemon that ate the most things.



*Team Keldeo (XOO)*

*Kaley (F) the Charmander*
*<Solar Power>* Boosts special moves by 3% in exchange for 1% damage per action in strong sunlight.
*@Sun Stone* Restores 2% damage and energy in strong sunlight.
*██████████* 97% Health
*██████████* 93% Energy
*█████████████████████* 190% Total
*Speed:* 65
*Status:* Seeded. Asleep (95% chance of staying asleep). Has an Encore on Fling (2 more actions, paused during sleep).
*Condition:* Feeling pretty well, even if her plan was totally ruined.
*Commands:* Chill / Flame Charge @ tree ~ Sleep Talk / Flame Charge @ tree / Sunny Day ~ Sleep Talk / Flame Charge @ tree / Mimic (Bounce)

*Team Eifie (OOO)*

*Plum Seed (F) the Skiploom*
*<Chlorophyll>* Doubles Speed during strong sunlight.
*@Red Card* Bans the last move the holder was hit by for the rest of the battle.
*███████████* 94% Health
*███████████* 90% Energy
*████████████████████* 184% Total
*Speed:* 80
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* Everything according to plan, yet still lagging behind.
*Commands:* Bounce (up) ~ Pay Day @ non-broken window ~ Amnesia

Knowing she had better get outta Dodge while the going’s good, Plum Seed doesn’t hesitate in finding an updraft to hurl her skyward. Petals rustling in the wind, she settles near the next window over from the broken one. Meanwhile, Keldeo nervously begins to slip her shoes off, unsure what Kaley will do, but to her relief, the Charmander just curls up and calmly rests, recovering what little energy she had expended so far.

On the other hand, Plum Seed is anything but calm. The Battle Tower’s manager is glaring at her from the broken window, and she’s so sure she’s going to get in trouble… somehow. She has to assuage him! Calling upon the magic of early generational weirdness to allow her to tap into hammerspace, she conjures up a windfall of large, golden coins and spits them, one by one, through the window — as a gift, really, she insists, even as the manager’s eyes bug out in shock and fury.

Oh, no, Plum Seed thinks, maybe that wasn’t the best thing to do. She drifts slightly away from the window, to get out of range of the manager’s furious grasp, and looks deep inside herself to purge her crime from her mind. She meditates on the value of forgetfulness, but when she opens her eyes to see employees greedily scooping up the heavy coins, she still remembers what she’s done. How can this be? she thinks. Well, if she didn’t forget her crimes, then… what _did_ she forget?

(As all this excitement goes on on the ninth floor, Kaley continues snoozing gently. Now and then, she begins to chatter quietly, but her dreams apparently just involve more sleeping, because talking in her sleep does nothing but calm her down further.)

*Team Keldeo (XOO)*

*Kaley (F) the Charmander*
*<Solar Power>* Boosts special moves by 3% in exchange for 1% damage per action in strong sunlight.
*@Sun Stone* Restores 2% damage and energy in strong sunlight.
*██████████* 94% Health
*██████████* 99% Energy
*█████████████████████* 193% Total
*Speed:* 65
*Status:* Seeded. Asleep (80% chance of staying asleep). Has an Encore on Fling (2 more actions, paused during sleep).
*Condition:* Still snoozing.
*Commands used:* Chill ~ Sleep Talk (called Chill) ~ Sleep Talk (called Chill)

*Team Eifie (OOO)*

*Plum Seed (F) the Skiploom*
*<Chlorophyll>* Doubles Speed during strong sunlight.
*@Red Card* Bans the last move the holder was hit by for the rest of the battle.
*███████████* 97% Health
*██████████* 81% Energy
*███████████████████* 178% Total
*Speed:* 80
*Status:* Hovering in mid-Bounce. Has forgotten Cotton Guard. +2 Sp. Def.
*Condition:* Mortified and guilty.
*Commands used:* Bounce (up) ~ Pay Day ~ Amnesia



Spoiler: Rolls & Calculations:



Unless otherwise stated, all rolls are on a scale from 001-100 where the roll must be equal to or lower than the accuracy in order to hit, the effect chance in order to have an effect, or the critical hit chance to crit.

On confusion/paralysis/attraction etc. rolls, anything equal to or lower than the failure chance is a failure; anything higher lets the Pokemon use its command.

For all calculations, please completely ignore all the rules you learned in school about order of operations. Everything in this section just goes left to right.

Last Round

 97% health, 93% energy
 94% health, 90% energy

Action One

_Plum Seed uses Bounce (up)._
~ *Base energy 5%* - 1 for STAB = 4% ÷ 2 = *Plum Seed expends 2% energy.*

Kaley has a 95% chance of staying asleep. She fails to wake up with a roll of 62.
_Kaley is asleep.
Kaley uses Chill._
~ *Kaley restores 10% energy.*
Kaley’s sleep reduces to 90% chance of staying asleep.

*Plum Seed expends 1% energy* to stay aloft.

The Leech Seed saps 1% health from Kaley and restores 1% health to Plum Seed.

 96% health, 100% energy
 95% health, 87% energy

Action Two

_Plum Seed uses Pay Day._
~ Pay Day has 100% accuracy, so it hits the window without needing a roll.
~ Pay Day is not targeted at Kaley.
~ *Base energy 2%* = *Plum Seed expends 2% energy.*

Kaley has a 90% chance of staying asleep. She fails to wake up with a roll of 27.
_Kaley is asleep.
Kaley uses Sleep Talk._
Sleep Talk has 3 possibilities (Fling, Snore, Chill). It rolls a 3, resulting in Chill.
_Kaley uses Chill._
~ *Kaley restores 10% energy.*
~ *Kaley expends 1% energy* for calling another move through Sleep Talk.
Kaley’s sleep reduces to 85% chance of staying asleep.

*Plum Seed expends 1% energy* to stay aloft.

The Leech Seed saps 1% health from Kaley and restores 1% health to Plum Seed.

 95% health, 99% energy
 96% health, 84% energy

Action Three

_Plum Seed uses Amnesia._
~ *Base energy 2%* = *Plum Seed expends 2% energy.*
~ Plum Seed’s Sp. Def. increased by 2 stages.
~ Plum Seed forgets Cotton Guard.

Kaley has an 85% chance of staying asleep. She fails to wake up with a roll of 44.
_Kaley is asleep.
Kaley uses Sleep Talk._
Sleep Talk has 3 possibilities (Fling, Snore, Chill). It rolls a 3, resulting in Chill.
_Kaley uses Chill._
~ *Kaley restores 10% energy.*
~ *Kaley expends 1% energy* for calling another move through Sleep Talk.
Kaley’s sleep reduces to 80% chance of staying asleep.

*Plum Seed expends 1% energy* to stay aloft.

The Leech Seed saps 1% health from Kaley and restores 1% health to Plum Seed.

 94% health, 99% energy
 97% health, 81% energy



*Crysteries*

*Efficacy Dispeller:* Awarded to the Pokemon that avoided or blocked the most super-effective attacks. Kaley (0) / Plum Seed (0)
*Setpiece Special:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often used a Fastball Special with pieces of the arena, its foe, or anything else it can find. *Kaley (2)* / Plum Seed (1)
*Plagiarism Honor:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often used a move its foe had already used. Kaley (0) / Plum Seed (0)

*Arena*
Two windows on the Battle Tower’s ninth floor are now broken, and a gaggle of employees are greedily scooping up scattered coins as the manager tries to shout at us through the crowd. (Pay Day will boost Eifie’s prize by $1.)

*Notes:*
*1.* Speed order: Plum Seed (80) > Kaley (65)
*2.* Plum Seed is inherently hovering (which the ASB Rules thread also calls “inherently levitating” interchangeably… I think we need a terminology clarification), so she’s expending a slight amount of energy (1% per action) to stay aloft at a higher-than-normal altitude. I couldn’t find a definite number for this, so I just went with what seemed right to me. Feel free to try to persuade me otherwise.
*3.* Thanks to Pay Day, Eifie will get $1 more at the end of the battle. For lack of a better place to put it, I’ve added this to the arena notes so we don’t forget about it.
*4.* Kaley’s Sleep Talk rolled Chill both times. It doesn’t seem right to me that calling a move through another move would result in 100% energy, so I treated this as +10 for Chill followed by -1 for being called through another move, rather than a simple net +9.
*5.* Plum Seed got a point toward Setpiece Special for pulling coins out of hammerspace and pelting them at the windows with Pay Day.
*Next round,* Keldeo commands first, followed by Eifie.


----------



## Keldeo

Okay, let's Chill until you wake up. Once you're awake, just Fling... bits of grass or something at her, since we can't really do anything else. If you're awake and for some reason you can't do that, have some fun with Flame Charge for an action and then default to Chilling - but if you've already used Flame Charge and you can't Chill, I guess Flame Charge again. (sorry for the boring commands, Jack)

*Chill / Fling stuff @ Plum Seed / Flame Charge @ tree x3*


----------



## Eifie

I could just VM Jack, but I guess I might as well let both of you know: I'll probably need another... week or two to post commands, hahaha. I'm too busy drowning in work to actually think about commands. :(


----------



## Eifie

Okay, I don't really have time to think, so I might as well stop making you both wait. Plum Seed, see if you can sit down on the inside of the window and just *Chill* three times. Start your first Chill _after_ Kaley does. Let's see if you can manage to recover enough energy to let Plagiarism Honor give you the win...! I was going to do this a few weeks ago, but I've forgotten why I didn't, so let's just see if this'll fail spectacularly, I guess.

(Sorry, Jack... heheh... maybe you could write a sequel to the tale of Kiki the Wiki Berry?)

*Chill (sit inside window) ~ Chill ~ Chill*


----------



## JackPK

*[size=+2]Keldeo vs Eifie II: Round Six[/size]*



Spoiler: Arena



*Format:* 3v3 single, Battle Arena-style
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* A week or something, whatever
*Damage Cap:* 40% unless Keldeo and Eifie would prefer something else
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs and whatever else Keldeo and Eifie would like

*Outside the Crystal Battle Tower*
How— how dare these battle facilities host wonderful, mastery-filled battles without anybody telling the proprietors of the original battle facility, the one, the only Battle Tower (Generation II)?!? (Yeah, we’ve gotta work on improving the name.) Offended by this clear oversight, the owners of the Battle Tower have hastily put together a slapdash battle format to attract Trainers to their historically significant site. But since they mostly got the rules through hearsay from Unova, which held a kind of warped version of the original, this may not be the most authentic mastery-themed battle…

As is typical of this style of battle, it features three bouts of three rounds each, with the winner of each bout determined by the sum of the Pokemon's remaining health and energy. For example, a Pokemon that ended a round with 50 health and 50 energy, for a sum of 100, would win against one with 70 health and 20 energy, which sum to 90. The winner of the entire battle is based on the total of each trainer's sums, with a draw if there's a complete tie.

The battle will be held on the cobblestone path leading from the beaches of Route 40 up to the entrance to the Battle Tower itself. Now, the proprietors are well aware of the destructive reputation of Asberian Trainers, so we’re not actually allowed inside — but we can have a great battle out here in the open, right? There are plenty of trees flanking the battlefield, a huge sandy beach, and the ocean will provide all your water-resource needs. It’s perfect!

What’s not perfect, though, are the masteries. The Battle Tower owners seem to have gotten the names of the masteries — which they’re calling _Crysteries_, get it, since the tower is made out of crystal — through a telephone-game kind of grapevine, so they really only barely resemble those officially used by Korrina. If a Pokemon fulfills a Crystery more than its opponent does, 10 points are added to its health + energy score, with +5 to both scores if they tie.

The Crysteries are as follows:

For bout one:
*Moving Faster:* Awarded to the Pokemon that used the hastiest moves. This is calculated by adding the Pokemon’s number of modified Speed stages to the sum of the priorities of the moves it used. (So, for instance, a Pokemon that used Agility [+2 Speed], Protect [+4 priority] and Quick Attack [+1 priority] would have a score of +7.)
*Going Mental:* Awarded to the Pokemon that hurt itself in its confusion for the most total damage.
*Skill at Striking:* Awarded to the Pokemon that successfully landed the most hits on the opponent. (Multi-hit moves count for as many hits as they land.)

For bout two:
*Efficacy Dispeller:* Awarded to the Pokemon that avoided or blocked the most super-effective attacks.
*Setpiece Special:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often used a Fastball Special with pieces of the arena, its foe, or anything else it can find.
*Plagiarism Honor:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often used a move its foe had already used.

For bout three:
*Advocate:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often healed its foe of a status condition.
*Owner’s Frenemy:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often disobeyed its owner’s commands. (Any instance of not using a commanded order counts toward this Crystery — for instance, being fully paralyzed or fully confused; being asleep when the owner didn’t command any conditionals for sleep; being Taunted when the owner didn’t command any damaging conditional options; etc.)
*Delicious Hors d’Oeuvres:* Awarded to the Pokemon that ate the most things.



*Team Keldeo (XOO)*

*Kaley (F) the Charmander*
*<Solar Power>* Boosts special moves by 3% in exchange for 1% damage per action in strong sunlight.
*@Sun Stone* Restores 2% damage and energy in strong sunlight.
*██████████* 94% Health
*██████████* 99% Energy
*█████████████████████* 193% Total
*Speed:* 65
*Status:* Seeded. Asleep (80% chance of staying asleep). Has an Encore on Fling (2 more actions, paused during sleep).
*Condition:* Still snoozing.
*Commands:* Chill / Fling stuff @ Plum Seed / Flame Charge @ tree x3

*Team Eifie (OOO)*

*Plum Seed (F) the Skiploom*
*<Chlorophyll>* Doubles Speed during strong sunlight.
*@Red Card* Bans the last move the holder was hit by for the rest of the battle.
*███████████* 97% Health
*██████████* 81% Energy
*███████████████████* 178% Total
*Speed:* 80
*Status:* Hovering in mid-Bounce. Has forgotten Cotton Guard. +2 Sp. Def.
*Condition:* Mortified and guilty.
*Commands:* Chill (sit inside window) ~ Chill ~ Chill

Plum Seed eyes the Battle Tower manager’s furious flailing with skepticism, but she was commanded to sit and chill inside the window, so — she supposes — orders are orders. She takes a glance down at the ground to confirm that the Charmander is already relaxing, takes a glance at the manager shouting from the window she’d broken, and opts to drift over to the other window, the one Kaley had broken. She positions her feet comfortably under her body, closes her eyes, and—

Well, she supposes it’s not surprising the manager could reach her quickly, since both windows opened onto the same hallway rather than separate rooms. Shouting with frustration, he scoops Plum Seed up and carries her under his arm as he stomps to the stairwell. Still, she tries to chill out as much as she can.

Meanwhile, Kaley keeps snoozing, and Keldeo and Eifie glance at each other with trepidation, wondering if Eifie should have recalled Plum Seed. Surely the manager wouldn’t try to hurt a poor defenseless Skiploom....?

Well, here comes the manager now, fuming out the front door and down the path with Plum Seed still under his arm. Swearing profusely, he tries to peg Eifie in the face with her own Pokemon, but Plum Seed, still Chilling, catches an updraft and flips over the top of her Trainer’s head altogether, landing gently in front of Kaley just in time for the Charmander to wake up. Remembering her foe’s applause from earlier, Kaley rummages for bits of grass to toss proudly in Plum Seed’s face, but like the Skiploom herself just moments before, the grass is caught in the wind and scatters ineffectively.

The bout being over, the manager tries to eject us early, but we plead that we still have _just one bout left_. “Fine,” he finally says, giving in. “Just… go over that way.” He ushers us over toward the guard station. “Further. Further. … Further.” He eventually isn’t happy until we’re all the way on the other side of the building, out on Route 40’s sandy beach. True Asberian battlers make the best of it, though, so bout three will have to be a Beach Episode!

*Team Keldeo (XXO)*

*Kaley (F) the Charmander*
*<Solar Power>* Boosts special moves by 3% in exchange for 1% damage per action in strong sunlight.
*@Sun Stone* Restores 2% damage and energy in strong sunlight.
*██████████* 91% Health
*██████████* 99% Energy
*█████████████████████* 190% Total
*Speed:* 65
*Status:* Seeded. Has an Encore on Fling (1 more action).
*Condition:* _So close, and yet so far…_
*Commands used:* Chill ~ Chill ~ Fling (failed)

*Team Eifie (OOO)*

*Plum Seed (F) the Skiploom*
*<Chlorophyll>* Doubles Speed during strong sunlight.
*@Red Card* Bans the last move the holder was hit by for the rest of the battle.
*████████████* 100% Health
*███████████* 96% Energy
*█████████████████████* 196% Total
*Speed:* 80
*Status:* Has forgotten Cotton Guard. +2 Sp. Def.
*Condition:* So relaxed, she’s almost unconscious.
*Commands used:* Chill ~ Chill ~ Chill



Spoiler: Rolls & Calculations:



Unless otherwise stated, all rolls are on a scale from 001-100 where the roll must be equal to or lower than the accuracy in order to hit, the effect chance in order to have an effect, or the critical hit chance to crit.

On confusion/paralysis/attraction etc. rolls, anything equal to or lower than the failure chance is a failure; anything higher lets the Pokemon use its command.

For all calculations, please completely ignore all the rules you learned in school about order of operations. Everything in this section just goes left to right.

Last Round

 94% health, 99% energy
 97% health, 81% energy

Action One

Plum Seed waits for Kaley to move.

Kaley has an 80% chance of staying asleep. She fails to wake up with a roll of 4.
_Kaley is asleep.
Kaley uses Chill._
~ *Kaley restores 10% energy.*
Kaley’s sleep reduces to 75% chance of staying asleep.

_Plum Seed uses Chill._
Chill is disrupted by the Battle Tower manager.
~ *Plum Seed restores 5% energy.*

The Leech Seed saps 1% health from Kaley and restores 1% health to Plum Seed.

 93% health, 100% energy
 98% health, 86% energy

Action Two

_Plum Seed uses Chill._
Chill is disrupted by the Battle Tower manager.
~ *Plum Seed restores 5% energy.*

Kaley has a 75% chance of staying asleep. She fails to wake up with a roll of 9.
_Kaley is asleep.
Kaley uses Chill._
~ *Kaley restores 10% energy.*
Kaley’s sleep reduces to 70% chance of staying asleep.

The Leech Seed saps 1% health from Kaley and restores 1% health to Plum Seed.

 92% health, 100% energy
 99% health, 91% energy

Action Three

_Plum Seed uses Chill._
Chill is disrupted by the Battle Tower manager.
~ *Plum Seed restores 5% energy.*

Kaley has a 70% chance of staying asleep. She wakes up with a roll of 72.
_Kaley tries to use Fling with bits of grass._
Fling fails.
~ *Kaley expends 1% energy.*

The Leech Seed saps 1% health from Kaley and restores 1% health to Plum Seed.

 91% health, 99% energy
 100% health, 96% energy



*Crysteries*

*Efficacy Dispeller:* Awarded to the Pokemon that avoided or blocked the most super-effective attacks. Kaley (0) / Plum Seed (0)
*Setpiece Special:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often used a Fastball Special with pieces of the arena, its foe, or anything else it can find. *Kaley (2)* / Plum Seed (1)
*Plagiarism Honor:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often used a move its foe had already used. Kaley (0) / *Plum Seed (3)*

*Final Totals*

 *██████████████████████* 200% Total
 *██████████████████████* 206% Total

*Arena*
Two windows on the Battle Tower’s ninth floor are now broken, but we’ve been kicked off the grounds and out onto Route 40, so surely we can’t break more. _Or can we?_ (Pay Day will boost Eifie’s prize by $1.)

*Notes:*
*1.* Speed order: Plum Seed (80) > Kaley (65)
*2.* Kaley woke up on the third action. She spent a slight amount of energy trying to Fling bits of grass, but have you ever tried to fling grass in real life? I certainly did as a kid, and I can tell you firsthand that it just doesn’t work. Not at all.
*3.* Eifie commanded Plum Seed to land right within range of the Battle Tower manager, who last round was noted to be furiously trying to get hold of her. So he grabbed her and brought her back downstairs over the course of the round, disrupting her somewhat as she tried to Chill in his grasp. She still was narrowly able to win the bout.
*4.* Eifie thus has taken two bouts, but as the original challenge said: _”The winner of the entire battle is based on the total of each trainer's sums, with a draw if there's a complete tie.”_ So we continue onward! Eifie is currently up by (18+6)=24 points, so Keldeo would need to win the third bout by 24 points to tie the battle overall or by 25 or more to win it outright.
*Next round,* Keldeo sends out first, then Eifie sends out and commands, and finally Keldeo commands. The final Crysteries will be Advocate, Owner’s Frienemy, and Delicious Hors d’Oeuvres.


----------



## Eifie

HAHAHAHA <3 PLUM SEED

(also technically Kaley should have 1 for Plagiarism Honor, right, since she chilled after Plum Seed chilled. not that it changes anything.)


----------



## Keldeo

Ngahhh!! I guess I'll just go with Lily the glorious *Airplane Baguette* and see what we can make of this while we can.


----------



## Eifie

I really want to use Udon, so it would be a battle of two edible things fighting to eat the most things, but poor *Siradhan* has been waiting too long for his ASB debut!

 cheep cheep

Okay, Siradhan! You know what I want you to do? I want you to... *eat your Mental Herb* while using *Future Sight*! That's right! I want exactly that all in one action! Don't you dare disobey me!! >:(

And then idk maybe you can *Pluck* a little bite of that baguette? Mmm... delicious. And if you can't hit him, show me your rage with a mighty *Draco Meteor*! Finally... just try *switching places* with him at am appropriately startling moment. Maybe you can throw him off from his attack that way... who knows?!

*eat Mental Herb and Future Sight ~ Pluck / Draco Meteor ~ Ally Switch*

(if you wanted me to actually post serious commands it would have the potential to take a month or more, so just enjoy this easy victory, I guess, Keldeo. hee hee!)


----------



## Keldeo

I guess let's just throw ice at him, because why not.

*Ice Beam ~ Ice Beam ~ Icy Wind*


----------



## JackPK

*[size=+2]Keldeo vs Eifie II: Round Seven[/size]*



Spoiler: Arena



*Format:* 3v3 single, Battle Arena-style
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* A week or something, whatever
*Damage Cap:* 40% unless Keldeo and Eifie would prefer something else
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs and whatever else Keldeo and Eifie would like

*Outside the Crystal Battle Tower*
How— how dare these battle facilities host wonderful, mastery-filled battles without anybody telling the proprietors of the original battle facility, the one, the only Battle Tower (Generation II)?!? (Yeah, we’ve gotta work on improving the name.) Offended by this clear oversight, the owners of the Battle Tower have hastily put together a slapdash battle format to attract Trainers to their historically significant site. But since they mostly got the rules through hearsay from Unova, which held a kind of warped version of the original, this may not be the most authentic mastery-themed battle…

As is typical of this style of battle, it features three bouts of three rounds each, with the winner of each bout determined by the sum of the Pokemon's remaining health and energy. For example, a Pokemon that ended a round with 50 health and 50 energy, for a sum of 100, would win against one with 70 health and 20 energy, which sum to 90. The winner of the entire battle is based on the total of each trainer's sums, with a draw if there's a complete tie.

The battle will be held on the cobblestone path leading from the beaches of Route 40 up to the entrance to the Battle Tower itself. Now, the proprietors are well aware of the destructive reputation of Asberian Trainers, so we’re not actually allowed inside — but we can have a great battle out here in the open, right? There are plenty of trees flanking the battlefield, a huge sandy beach, and the ocean will provide all your water-resource needs. It’s perfect!

What’s not perfect, though, are the masteries. The Battle Tower owners seem to have gotten the names of the masteries — which they’re calling _Crysteries_, get it, since the tower is made out of crystal — through a telephone-game kind of grapevine, so they really only barely resemble those officially used by Korrina. If a Pokemon fulfills a Crystery more than its opponent does, 10 points are added to its health + energy score, with +5 to both scores if they tie.

The Crysteries are as follows:

For bout one:
*Moving Faster:* Awarded to the Pokemon that used the hastiest moves. This is calculated by adding the Pokemon’s number of modified Speed stages to the sum of the priorities of the moves it used. (So, for instance, a Pokemon that used Agility [+2 Speed], Protect [+4 priority] and Quick Attack [+1 priority] would have a score of +7.)
*Going Mental:* Awarded to the Pokemon that hurt itself in its confusion for the most total damage.
*Skill at Striking:* Awarded to the Pokemon that successfully landed the most hits on the opponent. (Multi-hit moves count for as many hits as they land.)

For bout two:
*Efficacy Dispeller:* Awarded to the Pokemon that avoided or blocked the most super-effective attacks.
*Setpiece Special:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often used a Fastball Special with pieces of the arena, its foe, or anything else it can find.
*Plagiarism Honor:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often used a move its foe had already used.

For bout three:
*Advocate:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often healed its foe of a status condition.
*Owner’s Frenemy:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often disobeyed its owner’s commands. (Any instance of not using a commanded order counts toward this Crystery — for instance, being fully paralyzed or fully confused; being asleep when the owner didn’t command any conditionals for sleep; being Taunted when the owner didn’t command any damaging conditional options; etc.)
*Delicious Hors d’Oeuvres:* Awarded to the Pokemon that ate the most things.



*Team Keldeo (XXO)*

*Airplane Baguette (M) the Castform*
*<Forecast>* Changes form to match the weather.
*@Wise Glasses* Raises special moves' final damage by 2%.
*███████████* 100% Health
*███████████* 100% Energy
*██████████████████████* 200% Total
*Speed:* 70
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* Ready for whatever comes his way.
*Commands:* Ice Beam ~ Ice Beam ~ Icy Wind

*Team Eifie (OOO)*

*Siradhan (M) the Natu*
*<Early Bird>* Halves the duration of sleep.
*@Mental Herb* Cures the effects of mental moves.
*███████████* 100% Health
*███████████* 100% Energy
*██████████████████████* 200% Total
*Speed:* 70
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* Hungry.
*Commands:* eat Mental Herb and Future Sight ~ Pluck / Draco Meteor ~ Ally Switch

Settling in on the beach, the battlers reveal their Pokemon for the last bout. On Keldeo’s side, the deliciously-named Airplane Baguette floats gently, glancing up at the sky to see clear skies and no particularly strong weather brewing. Eifie, meanwhile, sends out Siradhan, who chirrups with hunger at the sight of his foe.

Before he can nibble on that baguette, though, Siradhan has been commanded to eat his Mental Herb and use Future Sight. _What?_ he thinks. _I can’t do all of that at the same time!_ Maybe if he were tormented or attracted, the Mental Herb would go down easier, but not like this. Trying to make the best of it, he stuffs the leaf into his beak and begins to chew, but it’s so dry, it clumps up in his mouth and refuses to be swallowed. It’s the most disgusting thing Siradhan has tasted, and there’s simply no way he can manage to focus on his psychic powers at the same time that he’s trying to stomach this atrocity. Just as he manages to swallow the last of it, a jolting flash of cold strikes him right between his eyes, knocking him down into the sand.

Peeved, Siradhan flips back upright and shakes the frost from his feathers. Time to get serious. He hops over to Airplane Baguette, who looks suspiciously unlike a loaf of bread, but surely the Castform’s name can’t be a misnomer? Siradhan opens his beak wide and slams it shut on his foe’s head, but recoils back, disgusted, as he tastes not a delicious baguette but, like, clouds and air and stuff. What’s up with that, man? He turns to his Trainer to voice his disgust, only to be knocked head over talons by another blast of ice from Airplane Baguette.

_Sigh._ Fine. There has to be something Siradhan can do. He casts his mind out to latch onto an ally’s, but… what? Siradhan shakes his head with fury. He doesn’t even have allies in this battle! He stomps over to Eifie on his squat little claws to give her a piece of her mind. Is she even trying to win? He’s getting hurt out here, almost hitting the damage cap, and he’s falling way behind! His arguing is silenced mid-squawk by another blast of ice, this one less intense but spread over a wider area, chilling his joints to slow him down. He glares at Eifie before turning back to Airplane Baguette — surely, next round will have a better outcome for him?

*Team Keldeo (XXO)*

*Airplane Baguette (M) the Castform*
*<Forecast>* Changes form to match the weather.
*@Wise Glasses* Raises special moves' final damage by 2%.
*██████████* 93% Health
*█████████* 83% Energy
*███████████████████* 176% Total
*Speed:* 70
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* Amused.
*Commands used:* Ice Beam ~ Ice Beam ~ Icy Wind

*Team Eifie (OOO)*

*Siradhan (M) the Natu*
*<Early Bird>* Halves the duration of sleep.
*@Mental Herb* Cures the effects of mental moves.
*███████* 60% Health
*███████████* 97% Energy
*█████████████████* 157% Total
*Speed:* 47
*Status:* Speed -1.
*Condition:* Frustrated.
*Commands used:* eat Mental Herb ~ Pluck ~ Ally Switch (failed)



Spoiler: Rolls & Calculations:



Unless otherwise stated, all rolls are on a scale from 001-100 where the roll must be equal to or lower than the accuracy in order to hit, the effect chance in order to have an effect, or the critical hit chance to crit.

On confusion/paralysis/attraction etc. rolls, anything equal to or lower than the failure chance is a failure; anything higher lets the Pokemon use its command.

For all calculations, please completely ignore all the rules you learned in school about order of operations. Everything in this section just goes left to right.

Sendout

 100% health, 100% energy
 100% health, 100% energy

Action One

_Siradhan eats his Mental Herb._
~ It has no effect.

_Airplane Baguette uses Ice Beam._
~ Ice Beam has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Ice Beam’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). It fails to crit with a roll of 54.
~ Ice Beam has a 10% chance of freezing the foe. This effect fails with a roll of 50.
~ *Base damage 9%* + no STAB + no stat changes + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Flying is weak to Ice = 13.5 rounded down + 2 for Wise Glasses = *Siradhan takes 15% damage.*
~ *Base energy 5%* + 1 for Wise Glasses = *Airplane Baguette expends 6% energy.*

 100% health, 94% energy
 85% health, 100% energy

Action Two

_Siradhan uses Pluck._
~ Pluck has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Pluck’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). It fails to crit with a roll of 43.
~ *Base damage 6%* + 1.5 for STAB + no stat changes + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for neutral type effectiveness = 7.5 rounded down = *Airplane Baguette takes 7% damage.*
~ *Base energy 3%* - 1 for STAB = *Siradhan expends 2% energy.*

_Airplane Baguette uses Ice Beam._
~ Ice Beam has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Ice Beam’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). It fails to crit with a roll of 19.
~ Ice Beam has a 10% chance of freezing the foe. This effect fails with a roll of 73.
~ *Base damage 9%* + no STAB + no stat changes + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Flying is weak to Ice = 13.5 rounded down + 2 for Wise Glasses = *Siradhan takes 15% damage.*
~ *Base energy 5%* + 1 for Wise Glasses = *Airplane Baguette expends 6% energy.*

 93% health, 88% energy
 70% health, 98% energy

Action Three

_Siradhan uses Ally Switch._
~ Siradhan has no allies, so the move fails.
~ *Siradhan expends 1% energy.*

_Airplane Baguette uses Icy Wind._
~ Icy Wind has 95% accuracy. It hits with a roll of 55.
~ Icy Wind’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). It fails to crit with a roll of 39.
~ Icy Wind lowers the foe’s Speed by 1 stage.
~ Siradhan’s speed, 70, is multiplied by 2/3 to result in 47.
~ *Base damage 5.5* + no STAB + no stat changes + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Flying is weak to Ice = 8.25 rounded down + 2 for Wise Glasses = *Siradhan takes 10% damage.*
~ *Base energy 4%* + 1 for Wise Glasses = *Airplane Baguette expends 5% energy.*

 93% health, 83% energy
 60% health, 97% energy



*Crysteries*

*Advocate:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often healed its foe of a status condition. Airplane Baguette (0) / Siradhan (0)
*Owner’s Frenemy:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often disobeyed its owner’s commands. (Any instance of not using a commanded order counts toward this Crystery — for instance, being fully paralyzed or fully confused; being asleep when the owner didn’t command any conditionals for sleep; being Taunted when the owner didn’t command any damaging conditional options; etc.) Airplane Baguette (0) / *Siradhan (2)*
*Delicious Hors d’Oeuvres:* Awarded to the Pokemon that ate the most things. Airplane Baguette (0) / *Siradhan (1)*

*Arena*
Two windows on the Battle Tower’s ninth floor are now broken, but we’ve been kicked off the grounds and out onto Route 40, so surely we can’t break more. _Or can we?_ (Pay Day will boost Eifie’s prize by $1.)

*Notes:*
*1.* Speed order at round’s start: Airplane Baguette (70) = Siradhan (70). In speed ties, I have the Pokemon act in command order, so Siradhan acted first in each action this round.
*2.* Speed order after action three: Airplane Baguette (70) > Siradhan (47).
*3.* Per the Question Box, Siradhan had to spend the whole action to expend his Mental Herb and couldn’t use Future Sight. This counted toward both the Owner’s Frienemy and Delicious Hors d’Oeuvres Crysteries.
*4.* Sorry, but you can’t use Pluck to eat part of another Pokemon for the purposes of this Crystery. We may be destructive Asberians, but we’re not cannibals!
*5.* Since Siradhan has no allies, Ally Switch failed, and also counted toward Owner’s Frienemy.
*Next round,* Keldeo commands first, followed by Eifie.


----------



## Keldeo

Okay, there's like a 1% chance we'll win any of the Crysteries so just throw some more things at him I guess. If you can't use a move or he's unhittable, besides substitute, throw some cool legendary signature moves at him! You can do those, right? (If on the last action he has Double Team clones and he's hittable, though, Shock Wave again.)

*Ice Beam / Judgement ~ Shock Wave / V-Create ~ Shadow Ball / Shock Wave / Fusion Flare*


----------



## Eifie

Awww, sorry, Siradhan! You're handling this admirably. :3 I want you to start with a *Trick Room*! Then set up a *Future Sight*, and then finally let's take advantage of the fact that *Pain Split* is not banned. Hahaha I'm so funny.

*Trick Room ~ Future Sight ~ Pain Split*


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Scyther vs Scyther: The Wrath of Khan*

*[size=+2]Scyther vs Scyther II: Round Eight[/size]*



Spoiler: Arena



*Format:* 3v3 single, Battle Arena-style
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* A week or something, whatever
*Damage Cap:* 40% unless Scyther and Scyther would prefer something else
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs and whatever else Scyther and Scyther would like

*Outside the Crystal Battle Tower*
How— how dare these battle facilities host wonderful, mastery-filled battles without anybody telling the proprietors of the original battle facility, the one, the only Battle Tower (Generation II)?!? (Yeah, we’ve gotta work on improving the name.) Offended by this clear oversight, the owners of the Battle Tower have hastily put together a slapdash battle format to attract Trainers to their historically significant site. But since they mostly got the rules through hearsay from Unova, which held a kind of warped version of the original, this may not be the most authentic mastery-themed battle…

As is typical of this style of battle, it features three bouts of three rounds each, with the winner of each bout determined by the sum of the Pokemon's remaining health and energy. For example, a Pokemon that ended a round with 50 health and 50 energy, for a sum of 100, would win against one with 70 health and 20 energy, which sum to 90. The winner of the entire battle is based on the total of each trainer's sums, with a draw if there's a complete tie.

The battle will be held on the cobblestone path leading from the beaches of Route 40 up to the entrance to the Battle Tower itself. Now, the proprietors are well aware of the destructive reputation of Asberian Trainers, so we’re not actually allowed inside — but we can have a great battle out here in the open, right? There are plenty of trees flanking the battlefield, a huge sandy beach, and the ocean will provide all your water-resource needs. It’s perfect!

What’s not perfect, though, are the masteries. The Battle Tower owners seem to have gotten the names of the masteries — which they’re calling _Crysteries_, get it, since the tower is made out of crystal — through a telephone-game kind of grapevine, so they really only barely resemble those officially used by Korrina. If a Pokemon fulfills a Crystery more than its opponent does, 10 points are added to its health + energy score, with +5 to both scores if they tie.

The Crysteries are as follows:

For bout one:
*Moving Faster:* Awarded to the Pokemon that used the hastiest moves. This is calculated by adding the Pokemon’s number of modified Speed stages to the sum of the priorities of the moves it used. (So, for instance, a Pokemon that used Agility [+2 Speed], Protect [+4 priority] and Quick Attack [+1 priority] would have a score of +7.)
*Going Mental:* Awarded to the Pokemon that hurt itself in its confusion for the most total damage.
*Skill at Striking:* Awarded to the Pokemon that successfully landed the most hits on the opponent. (Multi-hit moves count for as many hits as they land.)

For bout two:
*Efficacy Dispeller:* Awarded to the Pokemon that avoided or blocked the most super-effective attacks.
*Setpiece Special:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often used a Fastball Special with pieces of the arena, its foe, or anything else it can find.
*Plagiarism Honor:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often used a move its foe had already used.

For bout three:
*Advocate:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often healed its foe of a status condition.
*Owner’s Frenemy:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often disobeyed its owner’s commands. (Any instance of not using a commanded order counts toward this Crystery — for instance, being fully paralyzed or fully confused; being asleep when the owner didn’t command any conditionals for sleep; being Taunted when the owner didn’t command any damaging conditional options; etc.)
*Delicious Hors d’Oeuvres:* Awarded to the Pokemon that ate the most things.



*Team Scyther (XXO)*

*Airplane Baguette (M) the Scyther*
*<Forecast>* Changes form to match the weather.
*@Wise Glasses* Raises special moves' final damage by 2%.
*██████████* 93% Health
*█████████* 83% Energy
*███████████████████* 176% Total
*Speed:* 70
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:*
*Commands:* Ice Beam / Judgement ~ Shock Wave / V-Create ~ Shadow Ball / Shock Wave / Fusion Flare

*Team Scyther (OOO)*

*Siradhan (M) the Scyther*
*<Early Bird>* Halves the duration of sleep.
*@Mental Herb* Cures the effects of mental moves.
*███████* 60% Health
*███████████* 97% Energy
*█████████████████* 157% Total
*Speed:* 47
*Status:* Speed -1.
*Condition:*
*Commands:* Trick Room ~ Future Sight ~ Pain Split

Taking advantage of the frost still nestled within Siradhan’s feathers, Airplane Baguette speedily crafts another supercooled beam to blast in his foe’s face. His speed, however, is short to last, as the  uses his psychic powers to twist the threads of time the wrong way round, reversing causality and .etteugaB enalpriA otni stsalb dna latrop emit a morf segreme kcatta detciderp s’drib eht sa neve kcab nahdariS gnikconk , eht ta ygrene yltsohg fo ssam elbatsnu na eltruh ot tub esruocer on sah ,niap ni dna dennuts ,etteugaB enalpriA .animats sih no si ti gnixat woh rettam on ,gnitoof lauqe no kcab era riap eht litnu ecrof efil s’etteugaB enalpriA yawa sniard eh ,tsurht latnem evisiced a htiW .yaw tnereffid yrev a ni  eht kcohs ot dnim sih tuo sehcaer nahdariS ,tloj taht yb deppilc sgniw sih gnivah ta yrgnA

.yticirtcele fo kcohs a htiw mih gnippaz yb ssenllits tnerappa s’ eht fo egatnavda sekat ylpmis — desufnoc ma I sa erawanu yllufssilb sa tsuj — etteugaB enalpriA tub ,wonk t’nod I ?deneppah ydaerla sah kcatta eht naem taht t’nseod ,desrever si emit fI .erutuf raen eht ni kcatta na eeserof ot srewop ralucaro sih gnisu yb pu siht swollof ,ytilasuac yfed ylpmis ot tnetnoc ton ,nahdariS .yawyna ,llew ,hO

?erofeb uoy fo owt eht rof siht deffer I t’nevah tiaw



Spoiler: Mostly unborked version



Taking advantage of the frost still nestled within Siradhan’s feathers, Airplane Baguette speedily crafts another supercooled beam to blast in his foe’s face. His speed, however, is short to last, as the  uses his psychic powers to twist the threads of time the wrong way round, reversing causality and wait haven’t I reffed this for the two of you before?

Oh, well, anyway. Siradhan, not content to simply defy causality, follows this up by using his oracular powers to foresee an attack in the near future. If time is reversed, doesn’t that mean the attack has already happened? I don’t know, but Airplane Baguette — just as blissfully unaware as I am confused — simply takes advantage of the ’s apparent stillness by zapping him with a shock of electricity.

Angry at having his wings clipped by that jolt, Siradhan reaches out his mind to shock the  in a very different way. With a decisive mental thrust, he drains away Airplane Baguette’s life force until the pair are back on equal footing, no matter how taxing it is on his stamina. Airplane Baguette, stunned and in pain, has no recourse but to hurtle an unstable mass of ghostly energy at the , knocking Siradhan back even as the bird’s predicted attack emerges from a time portal and blasts into Airplane Baguette.



*Team Scyther (XXO)*

*Airplane Baguette (M) the Scyther*
*<Forecast>* Changes form to match the weather.
*@Wise Glasses* Raises special moves' final damage by 2%.
*██████* 53% Health (capped)
*███████* 68% Energy
*██████████████* 121% Total
*Speed:* 70
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* In pain.
*Commands used:* Ice Beam ~ Shock Wave ~ Shadow Ball

*Team Scyther (OOO)*

*Siradhan (M) the Scyther*
*<Early Bird>* Halves the duration of sleep.
*@Mental Herb* Cures the effects of mental moves.
*██████* 50% Health
*██████* 57% Energy
*████████████* 107% Total
*Speed:* 47
*Status:* Speed -1.
*Condition:* Also in pain.
*Commands used:* Trick Room ~ Future Sight ~ Pain Split



Spoiler: Rolls & Calculations:



Unless otherwise stated, all rolls are on a scale from 001-100 where the roll must be equal to or lower than the accuracy in order to hit, the effect chance in order to have an effect, or the critical hit chance to crit.

On confusion/paralysis/attraction etc. rolls, anything equal to or lower than the failure chance is a failure; anything higher lets the Pokemon use its command.

For all calculations, please completely ignore all the rules you learned in school about order of operations. Everything in this section just goes left to right.

Last Round

 93% health, 83% energy
 60% health, 97% energy

Action One

_Airplane Baguette uses Ice Beam._
~ Ice Beam has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Ice Beam’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). It fails to crit with a roll of 46.
~ Ice Beam has a 10% chance of freezing the foe. This effect fails with a roll of 35.
~ *Base damage 9%* + no STAB + no stat changes + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Flying is weak to Ice = 13.5 rounded down + 2 for Wise Glasses = *Siradhan takes 15% damage.*
~ *Base energy 5%* + 1 for Wise Glasses = *Airplane Baguette expends 6% energy.*

_Siradhan uses Trick Room._
~ *Base energy 5%* - 1 for STAB = *Siradhan expends 4% energy.*
~ Action order was reversed.

Trick Room remains in effect (6 more actions).

 93% health, 77% energy
 45% health, 93% energy

Action Two

_Siradhan uses Future Sight._
~ Future Sight has 100% accuracy, so it will hit in 2-3 actions without needing a roll.
~ Future Sight’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). It fails to crit with a roll of 79.
~ *Base damage 12%* + 3 for STAB + no stat changes + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for netural type effectiveness = *Airplane Baguette will take 15% damage* when the attack hits.
~ *Base energy 7%* - 1 for STAB = *Siradhan expends 6% energy.*

_Airplane Baguette uses Shock Wave._
~ Shock Wave never misses.
~ Shock Wave’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). It fails to crit with a roll of 63.
~ *Base damage 6%* + no STAB + no stat changes + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Flying is weak to Electric = 9 + 2 for Wise Glasses = *Siradhan takes 11% damage.*
~ *Base energy 3%* + 1 for Wise Glasses = *Airplane Baguette expends 4% energy.*

Future Sight will strike after 1-2 more actions.

Trick Room remains in effect (5 more actions).

 93% health, 73% energy
 34% health, 87% energy

Action Three

_Siradhan uses Pain Split._
~ The battlers’ HP is averaged. 93 + 34 = 127 ÷ 2 = 63.5
~ *Airplane Baguette’s HP is lowered to 64% (29% damage).*
~ *Siradhan’s HP is raised to 64% (30% in healing).*
~ *Siradhan expends 30% energy.*

_Airplane Baguette uses Shadow Ball._
~ Shadow Ball has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Shadow Ball’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). It fails to crit with a roll of 93.
~ Shadow Ball has a 20% chance of lowering Sp. Def. This effect fails with a roll of 61.
~ *Base damage 8%* + no STAB + no stat changes + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Psychic is weak to Ghost = 12 + 2 for Wise Glasses = *Siradhan takes 14% damage.*
~ *Base energy 4%* + 1 for Wise Glasses = *Airplane Baguette expends 5% energy.*

Future Sight will strike after 0-1 more actions. The coin flips heads, so it strikes now. *Airplane Baguette takes 15% damage.*

Trick Room remains in effect (5 more actions).

 49% health (capped at 53%), 68% energy
 50% health, 57% energy



*Crysteries*

*Advocate:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often healed its foe of a status condition. Airplane Baguette (0) / Siradhan (0)
*Owner’s Frenemy:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often disobeyed its owner’s commands. (Any instance of not using a commanded order counts toward this Crystery — for instance, being fully paralyzed or fully confused; being asleep when the owner didn’t command any conditionals for sleep; being Taunted when the owner didn’t command any damaging conditional options; etc.) Airplane Baguette (0) / *Siradhan (2)*
*Delicious Hors d’Oeuvres:* Awarded to the Pokemon that ate the most things. Airplane Baguette (0) / *Siradhan (1)*

*Arena*
Two windows on the Battle Tower’s ninth floor are now broken, but we’ve been kicked off the grounds and out onto Route 40, so surely we can’t break more. _Or can we?_ (Pay Day will boost Scyther's prize by $1.)

Time’s threads are twisted backwards. (5 more actions.)

*Notes:*
*1.* Speed order under Trick Room: Airplane Baguette (70) < Siradhan (47).
*2.* For the second round in a row, Siradhan ended with his health exactly on the threshold for the damage cap.
*3.* Since Siradhan acted before Airplane Baguette on action two, I counted that action as one of the 2-3 toward Future Sight’s countdown. The attack ended up striking at the end of the round.
*4.* I specifically borked this reffing twice: once to match Scyther's April Fool’s joke so everything will continue to appear as Scythers even after the day is over, and once as part of the Trick Room flavor. April Fool’s!
*5.* The most recent documentation I can find says Trick Room doesn’t reverse command order anymore, but this doesn’t seem to have been implemented in the database description. I’m hesitantly following the former, but if it was changed back to affecting command order, let me know and y’all can recommand as needed.
*Next round,* Scyther (Eifie) commands first, followed by Scyther (Keldeo).


----------



## Eifie

Hee hee! Okay, Siradhan, let's just... try not to lose by too much, okay? Let's give him a *stern peck*! And then scramble his brains with *Psychic*! And then idk *Giga Drain* some of his health, why not.

If you can't hit him, just *Chill*! And if he has clones, *Aerial Ace*.

*Drill Peck / Chill / Aerial Ace ~ Psychic / Chill / Aerial Ace ~ Giga Drain / Chill / Aerial Ace*


----------



## Keldeo

Sorry, I completely forgot about this!

*Ice Beam x3*


----------



## JackPK

*[size=+2]Keldeo vs Eifie II: Round Nine[/size]*



Spoiler: Arena



*Format:* 3v3 single, Battle Arena-style
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* A week or something, whatever
*Damage Cap:* 40% unless Keldeo and Eifie would prefer something else
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs and whatever else Keldeo and Eifie would like

*Outside the Crystal Battle Tower*
How— how dare these battle facilities host wonderful, mastery-filled battles without anybody telling the proprietors of the original battle facility, the one, the only Battle Tower (Generation II)?!? (Yeah, we’ve gotta work on improving the name.) Offended by this clear oversight, the owners of the Battle Tower have hastily put together a slapdash battle format to attract Trainers to their historically significant site. But since they mostly got the rules through hearsay from Unova, which held a kind of warped version of the original, this may not be the most authentic mastery-themed battle…

As is typical of this style of battle, it features three bouts of three rounds each, with the winner of each bout determined by the sum of the Pokemon's remaining health and energy. For example, a Pokemon that ended a round with 50 health and 50 energy, for a sum of 100, would win against one with 70 health and 20 energy, which sum to 90. The winner of the entire battle is based on the total of each trainer's sums, with a draw if there's a complete tie.

The battle will be held on the cobblestone path leading from the beaches of Route 40 up to the entrance to the Battle Tower itself. Now, the proprietors are well aware of the destructive reputation of Asberian Trainers, so we’re not actually allowed inside — but we can have a great battle out here in the open, right? There are plenty of trees flanking the battlefield, a huge sandy beach, and the ocean will provide all your water-resource needs. It’s perfect!

What’s not perfect, though, are the masteries. The Battle Tower owners seem to have gotten the names of the masteries — which they’re calling _Crysteries_, get it, since the tower is made out of crystal — through a telephone-game kind of grapevine, so they really only barely resemble those officially used by Korrina. If a Pokemon fulfills a Crystery more than its opponent does, 10 points are added to its health + energy score, with +5 to both scores if they tie.

The Crysteries are as follows:

For bout one:
*Moving Faster:* Awarded to the Pokemon that used the hastiest moves. This is calculated by adding the Pokemon’s number of modified Speed stages to the sum of the priorities of the moves it used. (So, for instance, a Pokemon that used Agility [+2 Speed], Protect [+4 priority] and Quick Attack [+1 priority] would have a score of +7.)
*Going Mental:* Awarded to the Pokemon that hurt itself in its confusion for the most total damage.
*Skill at Striking:* Awarded to the Pokemon that successfully landed the most hits on the opponent. (Multi-hit moves count for as many hits as they land.)

For bout two:
*Efficacy Dispeller:* Awarded to the Pokemon that avoided or blocked the most super-effective attacks.
*Setpiece Special:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often used a Fastball Special with pieces of the arena, its foe, or anything else it can find.
*Plagiarism Honor:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often used a move its foe had already used.

For bout three:
*Advocate:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often healed its foe of a status condition.
*Owner’s Frenemy:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often disobeyed its owner’s commands. (Any instance of not using a commanded order counts toward this Crystery — for instance, being fully paralyzed or fully confused; being asleep when the owner didn’t command any conditionals for sleep; being Taunted when the owner didn’t command any damaging conditional options; etc.)
*Delicious Hors d’Oeuvres:* Awarded to the Pokemon that ate the most things.



*Team Keldeo (XXO)*

*Airplane Baguette (M) the Castform*
*<Forecast>* Changes form to match the weather.
*@Wise Glasses* Raises special moves' final damage by 2%.
*██████* 53% Health
*███████* 68% Energy
*██████████████* 121% Total
*Speed:* 70
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* In pain.
*Commands:* Ice Beam x3

*Team Eifie (OOO)*

*Siradhan (M) the Natu*
*<Early Bird>* Halves the duration of sleep.
*@Mental Herb* Cures the effects of mental moves.
*██████* 50% Health
*██████* 57% Energy
*████████████* 107% Total
*Speed:* 47
*Status:* Speed -1.
*Condition:* Also in pain.
*Commands:* Drill Peck / Chill / Aerial Ace ~ Psychic / Chill / Aerial Ace ~ Giga Drain / Chill / Aerial Ace

This is it. The final countdown. Two have entered, one will leave, and all that jazz. Airplane Baguette narrows his eyes and braces himself for the last flurry of blows. The first blow is a sharp one, the Natu twirling as he rips his beak into the Castform’s amorphous body. Airplane Baguette follows that up with a matter-of-fact beam of ice to the face.

Siradhan blinks, full of pain from the frost but with a twinkle of an idea sparking in his mind: maybe he could hang on just enough to win this? As the idea grows into a commitment, he reaches forward with psychic energy to grasp Airplane Baguette’s mind and squeeze it tightly, as if juicing an orange. A mental orange shaped like a Castform’s brain. Only when he lets up to catch his breath does his foe respond with — surprise surprise — another, identical blast of frost.

The last action counts for the most, and Siradhan’s determined to make it a good one. Setting aside for a moment the question of why a Natu can learn Giga Drain, he shimmies up to Airplane Baguette and, with a twirl, releases a glowing cord of green energy from his wing that saps the life energy from his foe and returns it to his own body. As his attack ends and the energy-whip fades, Siradhan realizes belatedly how near he is to the attack that’s sure to follow, and before he can move, he’s again greeted with a supercooled beam.

That last beam nearly knocks him out, but Siradhan feels the protection of the damage cap swell within him as the beam begins to dissipate. When the referee finally tallies the numbers, both sides are shocked to realize that — with the help of the Crysteries — Siradhan has just barely edged out Airplane Baguette. Eifie leads the way victoriously back to Asber, as the rest of us thank our lucky stars that the League is paying for all the property damage we caused.

*Team Keldeo (XXX)*

*Airplane Baguette (M) the Castform*
*<Forecast>* Changes form to match the weather.
*@Wise Glasses* Raises special moves' final damage by 2%.
*███* 25% Health
*██████* 50% Energy
*█████████* 75% Total
*Speed:* 70
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:*
*Commands used:* Ice Beam ~ Ice Beam ~ Ice Beam

*Team Eifie (OOO)*

*Siradhan (M) the Natu*
*<Early Bird>* Halves the duration of sleep.
*@Mental Herb* Cures the effects of mental moves.
*██* 13% Health (capped)
*█████* 46% Energy
*███████* 59% Total
*Speed:* 47
*Status:* Speed -1.
*Condition:*
*Commands:* Drill Peck ~ Psychic ~ Giga Drain



Spoiler: Rolls & Calculations:



Unless otherwise stated, all rolls are on a scale from 001-100 where the roll must be equal to or lower than the accuracy in order to hit, the effect chance in order to have an effect, or the critical hit chance to crit.

On confusion/paralysis/attraction etc. rolls, anything equal to or lower than the failure chance is a failure; anything higher lets the Pokemon use its command.

For all calculations, please completely ignore all the rules you learned in school about order of operations. Everything in this section just goes left to right.

Last Round

 53% health, 68% energy
 50% health, 57% energy

Action One

_Siradhan uses Drill Peck._
~ Drill Peck has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Drill Peck’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). It fails to crit with a roll of 41.
~ *Base damage 8%* + 2 for STAB + no stat changes + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for neutral type effectiveness = *Airplane Baguette takes 10% damage.*
~ *Base energy 4%* - 1 for STAB = *Siradhan expends 3% energy.*

_Airplane Baguette uses Ice Beam._
~ Ice Beam has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Ice Beam’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). It fails to crit with a roll of 74.
~ Ice Beam has a 10% chance of freezing the foe. This effect fails with a roll of 39.
~ *Base damage 9%* + no STAB + no stat changes + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Flying is weak to Ice = 13.5 rounded down + 2 for Wise Glasses = *Siradhan takes 15% damage.*
~ *Base energy 5%* + 1 for Wise Glasses = *Airplane Baguette expends 6% energy.*

Trick Room remains in effect (4 more actions).

 43% health, 62% energy
 35% health, 54% energy

Action Two

_Siradhan uses Psychic._
~ Psychic has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Psychic’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). It fails to crit with a roll of 10.
~ Psychic has a 10% chance of lowering Sp. Def. This effect fails with a roll of 41.
~ *Base damage 9%* + 2.25 for STAB + no stat changes + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for neutral type effectiveness = 11.25 rounded down = *Airplane Baguette takes 11% damage.*
~ *Base energy 5%* - 1 for STAB = *Siradhan expends 4% energy.*

_Airplane Baguette uses Ice Beam._
~ Ice Beam has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Ice Beam’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). It fails to crit with a roll of 65.
~ Ice Beam has a 10% chance of freezing the foe. This effect fails with a roll of 20.
~ *Base damage 9%* + no STAB + no stat changes + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Flying is weak to Ice = 13.5 rounded down + 2 for Wise Glasses = *Siradhan takes 15% damage.*
~ *Base energy 5%* + 1 for Wise Glasses = *Airplane Baguette expends 6% energy.*

Trick Room remains in effect (3 more actions).

 32% health, 56% energy
 20% health, 50% energy

Action Three

_Siradhan uses Giga Drain._
~ Giga Drain has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Giga Drain’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). It fails to crit with a roll of 62.
~ *Base damage 7.5%* + no STAB + no stat changes + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for neutral type effectiveness = 7.5 rounded down = *Airplane Baguette takes 7% damage.*
~ Siradhan heals 7 ÷ 2 = 3.5 rounded down = *Siradhan heals 3% damage.*
~ *Base energy 4%* = *Siradhan expends 4% energy.*

_Airplane Baguette uses Ice Beam._
~ Ice Beam has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Ice Beam’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). It fails to crit with a roll of 45.
~ Ice Beam has a 10% chance of freezing the foe. This effect fails with a roll of 51.
~ *Base damage 9%* + no STAB + no stat changes + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Flying is weak to Ice = 13.5 rounded down + 2 for Wise Glasses = *Siradhan takes 15% damage.*
~ *Base energy 5%* + 1 for Wise Glasses = *Airplane Baguette expends 6% energy.*

Trick Room remains in effect (2 more actions).

 25% health, 50% energy
 8% health (capped at 13%), 46% energy



*Crysteries*

*Advocate:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often healed its foe of a status condition. Airplane Baguette (0) / Siradhan (0)
*Owner’s Frenemy:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often disobeyed its owner’s commands. (Any instance of not using a commanded order counts toward this Crystery — for instance, being fully paralyzed or fully confused; being asleep when the owner didn’t command any conditionals for sleep; being Taunted when the owner didn’t command any damaging conditional options; etc.) Airplane Baguette (0) / *Siradhan (2)*
*Delicious Hors d’Oeuvres:* Awarded to the Pokemon that ate the most things. Airplane Baguette (0) / *Siradhan (1)*

*Final Totals*

 *█████████* 75% Total
 *█████████* 79% Total

*Arena*
Two windows on the Battle Tower’s ninth floor are now broken, but we’ve been kicked off the grounds and out onto Route 40, so surely we can’t break more. _Or can we?_ (We didn’t.) (Pay Day will boost Eifie’s prize by $1.)

Time’s threads are twisted backwards. (2 more actions.)

*Notes:*
*1.* Speed order under Trick Room: Airplane Baguette (70) < Siradhan (47).
*2.* And with that, *Eifie* makes a home run and takes all three bouts! You both did a great job — even once it became clear that the Crysteries would allow Eifie to take the match, I still was on the edge of my seat to see who would take the last bout. Bravo to both of you!
*3.* I’m making the assumption (based on the other non-tourney bout-based battle I’ve seen recently) that the winner of each bout gets KO experience whether or not they actually KO’ed their foe, but if that’s wrong, would the mod who confirms the close of this battle please fix it / let me know / something? In any case, if that’s correct, the prizes handed out by the database should be as follows:

Eifie gets $24 for winning. She’ll also need to go to the Bank to claim the $1 she got from Pay Day. Keldeo gets $12, and I get $15.
Eifie’s Tompstomp Tomistoma gets 3 EXP/2 happypoints: 1 for sendout, 1 for winning his bout, and 1 for Lucky Egg. He can now evolve!
Eifie’s Plum Seed and Siradhan each get 2 EXP/2 happypoints: 1 for sendout and 1 for winning their bouts.
Keldeo’s Lover Man gets 2 EXP/1 happypoint: 1 for sendout and 1 for Lucky Egg. He can now evolve to his final form!
Keldeo’s Kaley and Airplane Baguette each get 1 EXP/1 happypoint for sendout.

Now, on to the tournament! I wonder which of your battles I’ll be reffing!


----------



## Eifie

:D! Thanks, Jack! Your reffings were a joy to read, as usual! And thanks for my revenge, Keldeo!

Now, Plum Seed! I've got a treat for you! Soon we shall feast our eyes upon your final form!



Indeed, it is a fearsome sight to behold...


----------



## Keldeo

Thank you for a great battle, Eifie, and for some really great reffings, Jack!







Not so fast, Plum Seed Woman! You'll have to face the wrath of Lover Man!


----------

